# The Storm (Action Thread)



## bloodthrister

There has always been a tradition between different chaos chapters to send one of their men to a special point... This group of Chaos marines were meant to take over an entire planet. This group of ''randomly selected'' marines was also known as ''The Storm'' by the Imperials. The planet that had to be taken over: Maximux III, one of the few planets, loaded with tank factories for both Imperial Guard and Space Marines. The planet, however, has slightly started to change over the past few years. 

Now the meeting point was the looted megahawk: The Iron Punch (a.k.a. TIP). Owned by the Iron Warriors. Rico got selected by the ''host-chapter'' and he was already waiting for the others in the meeting room. The radar showed multiple vessels were approaching TIP.

OOC: well, this is a kinda short start but everything will unravel itself during the story  just tell what you're going to do on the Thunderhawk (and how you get on to the TIP )

Ill repost the rules and everyones profile now: 
1. No goddmodding
2. post as often as you can and try to keep your posts as fluffy as possible.
3. be nice to eachother. We'll be a team, so dont shoot eachother.
4. Dont forget to stick with your role.
5. You're an ordinary marine, you may be slightly mutated, but NO DEAMONS!!!
6. If you know more rules or disagree with them: tell! Maybe we can sort it out
7. Orange=updates
8. Dont use any colours for text.
9. Make clear what you're saying by at least adding '' '' in front and behind the lines you're saying.
profiles:

*name:* Rico Ironfist
*chapter:* Iron Warriors 
*Rank within the chapter:* Iron Warrior's Warsmith (in training)
*Age:* 329
*equipment:* Power Fist, Bolter/flamer-combi, servo arm on backpack, Bionic left leg, Bionic left Arm
*Personality:* Somewhat bittered since he lost his arm and leg. Rather courageous and a perfectionist. Prefers to fight in defensive ways.
*looks: *completely clad in silver powerarmour, with gold trim. His helmet is hanging from his belt, showing his longhaired head. It's completely silver coloured. His skin looks abnormally grey though (too much metal in his surroundings ) He wears a black cape and his weaponry is painted in the famous yellow-black lining.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Name: *Draco Azrael
*Chapter:* Ordo Nox Draconis (order of the night Dragon)
*Rank Within the chapter:* Chaos Leutenient of 3rd Havoc Squad
*Age:* Looks about 25 years human age, but may be much much older, thanks to the warp, true age is unknown
*Equipment:* Havoc Lascannon, Laspistol and power sword on his side.
Personality: Draco is a very twisted person, he seems to have a constant calm and cool high and mighty personality when you talk to him, but he has been known to randomly shoot without any warning, even on his own allys, given they give him a reason.
*Looks:* His armor is Black as night, and looks abit scaled, the robes he wears over them seem to suck in light itsself leaving an odd, shine feel to the robes, but without light. his lascannon in which he seems to enjoy useing way too much, is designed to look like a serpent dragon, preparing to eat his prey. He does not have horns, and he always wears his helmet, hiding any features you would otherwise be able to see, the eye sockets in his helmet glow a shadowy purple.
------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Name:* Harkos Varkhill
*Legion:* Emperors Children.
*Rank:* Trooper. 15th Grand Company
*Equipment:* Sonic Blaster, bolt pistol, power knife, frag, krak.
*Look:* Always wears his helmet. His armour is the traditional pink and black of the ECs. His left shoulder pad has the stretched skin from the face of an IW, who slighted his name. The face still screams in agony if the shoulder pad is hit. His armour is generally flawless, as befits a Child of Fulgrim.
Persona: Harkos is a complete psycho. He revells in the screams of his enemies as they are ripped apart by the sonic waves of his Blaster. When in close combat, he likes to toy with his opponents, cutting them many times, until they can fight no longer. He will then decapitate them while they still breathe,. the choking and gargling music to his ears.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Name:* Gabriel Asmodius
*Legion: *Death Guard 
*Rank:* Plague Sorcerer 
*Equiptment: *Combi Bolter,bolt pistol, two handed Manreaper, combat knife, plague sorcerer also (former librarian) u can tell just by looking at his weapons which also carry unknown but catastrophic diseases on them and reaps death with every strike.
*Look:* pre heresy armor, always wears helmet has the plaguebearer horn on his forehead, mouth has a screaming mouth with razor sharp teeth coming up over the helmet grille. mark of nurgle on left shoulder (black), screaming faces on right pad. Is a plague Sorcerer so his armour and body is infested with every disease imaginable (and can use this to his advantage)
------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Name:* Grackus, 'The Lost'
*Legion/chapter:* Terror Marines- home made
*Chapter information:* The Chaos offspring of the loyalist Terramarine chapter, Dark Angel successors based on the planet Tempest. While they generally still use the dark green with blue shoulders of their loyalist chapter they are a varied bunch and many have chosen to take armour from other chapters, disgraced by the loyalists bearing those colours. As their name suggests they favour terror based tactics, many seeking positions in the Night Lords. However this is isn't the only tactics popular, others, such as using cultists to make up for the small numbers and lack of support. They favour no god above others as a whole, though there are cult groups within the chapter.
*Chapter rank:* Outside of main chapter organisation. However it is easiest to describe him as a minor Warlord or Aspiring Champion.
*Age:* He was known to be 94 at the time of conversion to Chaos. How much time had gone by since then is unknown, but may stretch into hundreds, possibly even thousands of years.
*Equipment:* Frag grenades, bolter, bolt pistol, larger than normal chainsword
*Personality:* Seeming absent minded, cold and somewhat confused normally he has been known to show a prideful and aggressive side in certain circumstances.
*Appearance:* He is a dark, shadowy figure. Long blood stained robes from his former position as veteran sergeant wrap around his body, which is decorated with broken loyalist armour and a small slabs of a strange black tablet handing on a heavy chain. He has blue shoulder pads, stained by endless war and non-existent maintainance to a point the chapter and squad symbols have been removed. Some parts of his dark green armour show, while his face is always covered by robes. A large power axe hangs by his side in good condition, which is different from the rest of his equipment. It was obviously taken from it's owner recently, shown by the still polished Aquila. A bolter is hang over his back, he also has a bolt pistol holstered.
------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Name:*Iskavan Eterna
*Chapter:*Word Bearers
*Rank:*Dark Apostle
*Age:*847
*Equipment:* Power sword,Plasma pistol,Bionic left arm
*Personality:*Courageous and likes to lead all charges.Driven to become leader of his chapter and wants to have Demon gifts from the chaos gods.
*Look:*Gore red armour with spikes that adore skulls.Carrys his chapter's banner between his shoulder.Wears a horned helmet with a Imperial Warmaster's skull.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Name:* Fenrakk
*Chapter:* My custom Chapter, the Grandchildren of Nurgle
*Rank within the chapter:* Plague Champion
*Age:* 10,000 years old
*Equipment:* Plasma Pistol and Power Sword
*Personality:* Smart, to-the-point and a go-with-the-flow type
*Looks:* Bloated, lots of Chaos webbing, but distinguishable
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Name:* Xavier Kato
*Chapter:* Blood Desciples
*Rank within the chapter:* Assault sergeant
*Age:* 265
*Allignment:* Unlike many members of his former company, Kato has not completely embraced the blood gods path though he is slowly starting to tread that path. (He is undivided)
*Equipment:* Pair of bolt pistols, chainsword, frag and krak grenades, feet have been replaced with claws, jump pack
Personality: Silent and brooding, thinks little of marines who he did not turn with; bitter to any chaos marine of the legions.
*Looks:* Teeth ground to points, half his face is covered by a metal plate from a previous fight in which the skin and muscle beneath were melted away. Armour is altered assault armour that has begun to integrate completely with his body. (Raptor armour) The armour itself is mostly blue with the shoulderguards and jump pack being red with brass trim.

well, that's about it, get posting!


----------



## NoiseMarine

"alright lets stick the landing..." all of a sudden the piloting system shortcircuited not meant to take this kind of stress, "oh shit!!!!!! fuck fuck fuck!!!!!!" as his vessel slammed nosefirst into the ground. so much for subtley he thought as he climbed out of the wreckage. 
'well Rico they dont call me tough for nothing, i made it"


----------



## darkreever

Looking out into the void of space, Kato watched from haulers bridge as one of the other ships began to crash. If that had anyone of importance on board, then hopefully they would not be alive for long, and hopefully they would belong to a legion.

Standing up from a throne of corpses made out of the crew of this ship, he spat in anger as the thunderhawk came into view bearing the silver, black, and yellow of the Iron Warriors, it was the will of the combined gods that this ship was so badly damaged; unable to do little more than limp forward. 

Sealing his helmet, Kato pressed several runes on one of the command consoles before slamming an armoured fist into it; the screen in front of him exploded to hard vacuum. A moment later, the renegade marine from within leapt out, propelled by the pack on his back towards the thunderhawk. Anything could go wrong and throw him off course, but it was the will of the gods and he would not miss.


----------



## Priad

A single object is seen in the sky that is gore red.Descending at fast speeds the drop pod hits the ground causing a minor shockwave.Iskavan kicked the hatch open and gathered his gear.He starts toward the blibs on his radar.


----------



## bloodthrister

suddenly the thunderhawk started shaking. ''_What the hell!_'' Rico roared. ''_Which moron cant land a stupid ship!_'' Now Rico got nervous... If they cant even land a ship how are they going to survive an entire planet raid?
Now he could see on the radar screen there were other vessels which actually were able to land properly. He could also see a marine jumping from his ship towards the TIP. ''_Show off... _'' he said to himself.

OOC:


> it was the will of the combined gods that this ship was so badly damaged; unable to do little more than limp forward.


are you talking about my beautiful piece of looted thunderhawk here? dont forget IW's are very careful about their weaponry and ships. So I dont think its so badly damaged


----------



## Firewolf

>> Varkhill sat in his landing craft, and ran his tongue over his teeth. The Emperors Child could see the Iron Punch getting nearer, as his craft closed in. 

>> " I wonder what scum will be aboard the ship of the Iron warrior? No doubt a bunch of savages and psychos" he thought to himself.

>> The marine gave a short prayer to Slaanesh, beloved by all, and ran his finger across his lipless mouth. 
"Time to put my helmet on, this lot wont be honoured to look at a face of such perfection".


----------



## darkreever

(The ship I was describing in my first post was the one Kato used to get here; he damaged parts of it to vent sections into space while killing the crew once they became useless to him. Though I have a question of my own, how would your character be able to spot a marine sized figure in the middle of space, let alone know its a renegade marine?)

Sneering from within his helmet, Kato couldn't help but feel anger whell up from within as he slammed into the lower side of the thunderhawk; talons stabbing into the reinforced armour through sheer luck over anything else. 

Clawing his way towards one of the transports hatches, the Blood Disciple activated the vox unit and set it to all channels. "_Open the hatches of your ship Iron Warriors, unless you prefer them torn out instead._" It wasn't a threat in any way, simply the truth of things. Though if he was forced to break his way in, then they might not survive planetfall; a fact he knew even an Iron Warrior or any chaos marine of the legions would be able to figure out.


----------



## thomas2

Grackus silently checked his bolter, cradling the ancient weapon in his hand. He ran his covered fingers over the surface, pitted by merciless time and war. His hands rested on a piece of wax, dripped and stained. By all rights the seal should have been destroyed like the papers it once held, melted to nothing but another red blotch on the battlefield, but it still survived. _Much like myself..._ Even though the years the seals meaning was not lost, it held his Oath of Moment. He chucked, a harsh low tone that spurred the others in the cabin to action.

This craft, _The Screaming Hawk_, was the smallest warp-capable vessel in his small fleet, the perfect craft for messages, negotiations and anything where might and number were unneeded. He checked the crew. He had not truly overcome his rage, while his servitude to Khorne was well over sometimes it didn't feel like it, and thus filled his bridges, though this ship was too small to have anything but this room, with less favoured servants, to be slain the moment a mistake was made. Still there was always one or two he favoured around, so someone competent was at hand.

For this journey Grackus had chosen the young Lonius. Far from the perfect Chaos warrior, but Grackus had paid off his debts to the Gods and it only mattered he was a fine one of the Lost.

A rather impertinent crew member came up to Grackus, throwing himself to the floor ahead of him.

"Lord, we detect the other Chaos vessels you searched for. The Lost are strong, yes very. We could take their ships, slaughter them..."

The grovelling crewman reminded Grackus of his worst qualities, and he wouldn't stand to be insulted. Raising a power armoured foot over the rather poor servant only had time to look shocked before the foot drove into him, cracking bones and puncturing organs.

"If anyone else wants to get us all killed I suggest they deal with themselves to save me the trouble."

The roar of the astartes voice and deed scared them into further work, many picking up the slow tracking of the bolter.

He pointed his weapon directly at the master of Communication, a grand title the snivelling worm didn't deserve.

"Contact the others."

The terrified stutter into the vox didn't even last a second.

*Bang*

Parts of a human the crew evidently thought they'd never see scattered over their 'uniforms' and skin. A scream began.

*Bang*

Another, goaded by the bolters aim, moved to the console.

"This is the 'Screaming Hawk' carrying Master Grackus we r-r-..."

*Bang*

Lonius stepped forwards, straight into the gore shower but was steady.

"This is the renegade craft 'The Screaming Hawk' transporting Master Grackus. We request our presence acknowledged and transmittions detailing meeting location and means."

Grackus was impressed by the performance, and began to draw something from inside his cloak. The near perfect purity seal clashed with Grackus as much in appearance as ideals, but it remained his favoured mark of honour. Crew members who would take any opportunity to kill Lonius before immediately dropped to there knees, bitter words about there own situation bubbling up inside.

"You have charge of this vessel for now and the immediate period. With the death of Mercus I feel I should elevate you to command of the 8th."

Lonius bowed, receiving the seal on his armoured chest.

"I cannot thank you enough Lord. I promise to fight for the Eternal Search."

"Till the Final Answer!" Echoed the rest.

Grackus turned from the commotion, crew members appearing to congratulate Lonius ut with more sinister reasons. These ceremonies always reminded him of when he knew power, real power. Near a billion, but now barely pushing a million. he sighed, knowing he could be the same as was then.


----------



## bloodthrister

OOC:


darkreever said:


> (The ship I was describing in my first post was the one Kato used to get here; he damaged parts of it to vent sections into space while killing the crew once they became useless to him. Though I have a question of my own, how would your character be able to spot a marine sized figure in the middle of space, let alone know its a renegade marine?)


Yeah, I guess you're right  I just editted it for you  

IC:
Rico sat quietly on his chair, at the end of the table. Thinking... 'This is quite a lot... Wonder if we're going to make it. There have to be mutated marines in there. Stupid things...' Then suddenly the speaker got to live:
"*Open the hatches of your ship Iron Warriors, unless you prefer them torn out instead.*" 
Was he threatening him?
''*who needs an opened hatch? Dont you have a ship?*'' The stupid... It must have been the showoff... Or there are more foolish marines jumping their ships. Rico quickly gave orders to the crew: ''_Open those hatches, but slowly..._''

Just a few seconds after the orders the speaker got alive again.
''*This is the 'Screaming Hawk' carrying Master Grackus we r-r-...*''
**BANG!**
*short silence*
"*This is the renegade craft 'The Screaming Hawk' transporting Master Grackus. We request our presence acknowledged and transmittions detailing meeting location and means.*" another voice said.
''*Are you a fool? Its the meeting room in this ship. And there's only one. And if you dont know the reason why you got here. Please return to wherever you came from*'' He started to get pissed, which was clearly noticable through his answer. 'Hope that was just an uninformed messenger, not the marine which would come here'

OOC: dont take these sayings personal. He's just easily angered! 
and this is a message to everyone: if you haven't posted before tomorrow (somewhere around this time) Ill just give you a stupid way to enter the ship, to keep this RPG going!!!

And noiseMarine, pls make clear what you're saying by adding '' in front of you line and add '' behind it


----------



## thomas2

Grackus hadn't even heard past the first sentence when he started for the vox equipment. One of his crew was too slow to react, and was smashed into the wall with a far from full force.

"Yes, I know the meeting on the Thunderhawk, but how in the warp do you expect me to get on-board without further information? Does this ship look like it has a teleporter? All the energy produced in this ship might just be enough to send you the head of the last Astartes to cross me, but nothing more. For all you've told me you could have been fiddling with the hatches, and buggered them up to a state we have to meet planet-side, which wouldn't be a surprise knowing your legion..." Grackus paused. This anger was unneeded and was far from how he wanted to act. "Forget that. Just get me the information about how I can get on-board else I'll give up this whole expedition."


----------



## NoiseMarine

Gabriel heard the vox and decided to respond "hehehe Iron Warrior i shall meet you on the ground.... you see this piece of garbage ship i have aquired has had some... how you say? difficultys while landing i shall await your arrival." "Also it may help if you would explain where you will land or how else i may get on board so i can get..... aquainted with my fellow traitor marines...."


----------



## Priad

"I shall see if any other traitor marines have made landfall"Using his vox Iskavan said"I would like to make contact with any other traitor that has reached the surface,respond if your out there"


----------



## NoiseMarine

**static* i would like to make contact with any other traitor that has reached the surface, respond if you're out there... *static**
"this is Asmodius of the Deathguard legion we appear to be the only ones to have made landfall, please meet me by my ship you really shouldv seen it crash there should be a cloud of smoke to mark my location...." "seee you there Word Bearer...." he finished with bitterness in his voice


----------



## Fenrakk101

Sry I'm late, computer bannage 

Suddenly, an Astates Strike Cruiser emerged from the Warp. It was a dark green, lined with bronze. It was horribly mutated, with massive blobs and tentacles all along its hull.
Inside, sitting on the command throne, was Fenrakk. 'Open a vox to the ship nearest us,' he ordered. A few seconds later, the face of an Astartes appeared on-screen. Fenrakk noted the name of the vox operator before acknowledging the Terror Marine.
*'This is the Warhorse, vessel of Nurgle. I am Fenrakk. State your business, whelp.'* he demanded.

(He just feels like no one is above him, nothing personal.)


----------



## Priad

"Asmodius i see the smoke from your vessel ,and am heading to your location as we speak"....minutes later....."I've made it to your vessel,and believe that we should make contact with the "Iron Punch""


----------



## darkreever

As Kato neared one of the thunderhawk side hatches, he could see it opening slowly into cold, hard space as the air from within began to escape. With one arm digging into what little he could, the renegade used his other arm to grab hold of the slightly opened hatch and wrench it open further with a whine of servos from his own armour and the ship motors.

Pushing his way in, Kato smashed an arm into the hatch and began to pull it closed again; doubtless that he had damaged it while prying his entryway open. With several clicks and a squeal, the hatch locked itself in place and the Blood Disciple knew he was not alone. Turning around, he saw others who may or may not be of importance; but he doubted that whoever was in charge was amongst them. 

"Where is your master?" He said, anger building up inside at the though of where he was.


(Kato figures that whoever opened the hatches is in charge and is probably in the pilot section of the ship, where there is better equipment for communication instead of being in the assault hatch beneath.)


----------



## bloodthrister

''Sir, multiple vox messages are coming in'' One of those stupid goons said.

''_Just play them off, one by one. Tell the others to wait a minute if you cant handle it yourself._''

The goon went away and the speakers once again came to live:

"*Yes, I know the meeting on the Thunderhawk, but how in the warp do you expect me to get on-board without further information? Does this ship look like it has a teleporter? All the energy produced in this ship might just be enough to send you the head of the last Astartes to cross me, but nothing more. For all you've told me you could have been fiddling with the hatches, and buggered them up to a state we have to meet planet-side, which wouldn't be a surprise knowing your legion... Forget that. Just get me the information about how I can get on-board else I'll give up this whole expedition.*"

''*Dont you have a small carrier or something on board? AND DONT YOU EVER DARE TO TALK LIKE THAT ABOUT OUR IRON WILL!*'' Rico roared through the vox channel.

A short *beep* made clear the other voxer got through:
"hehehe Iron Warrior i shall meet you on the ground.... you see this piece of garbage ship i have acquired has had some... how you say? difficultys while landing i shall await your arrival. Also it may help if you would explain where you will land or how else i may get on board so i can get..... aquainted with my fellow traitor marines..." 'great... that's the traitor incapable of flying...' was the only thought Rico could come up with.

''*Dont worry, we'll send a 2 man carrier towards you. Just look out for it*'' Was the short but strict answer. Rico went to one of the goons outside. ''_YOU! get your dirty ass towards one of those carriers. We have a marine to pick up!_''

*MEANWHILE*
A marine came through the hatch.

"_Where is your master?" He said, fiercely.
The answer was simple:
''You mean sir Rico? He's in the meeting room. I think he'll be waiting for you!'' a goon said. Not knowing wether it'd be smart or stupid to say that last line... ''Its just through that door, second left, second left, second left, first left, third left, second right and then look for the yellow-blacklined door'' the goon said 

OOC: Ill start the update 2nite! :biggrin: SO GET POSTING!_


----------



## NoiseMarine

Asmodius spotted the carrier in the distance. "well Iskavan looks like our transport has arrived"

as soon as the carrier landed Asmodius noticed it was only 2 man, "looks like the pilot isnt coming with us" he chuckled to Iskavan.

After blasting the pilot through the head the Death Guard and Word Bearer boarded the craft and started toward the "Iron Punch"

after they were on their way Asmodius voxed, "we will be arriving shortly your pilot had the slight misfortune of sitting in my seat, you see he was removed... heheheh"


----------



## darkreever

(This is a very big thunderhawk Bloodthirster, a lot bigger than your standard one and probably even bigger than a storm bird. Probably would have been better to use a larger ship if its supposed to be fairly large.)

Stalking past the trash of Iron Warrior slaves, Kato made his way to where the leader of these weaklings was supposed to be, removing his helmet while doing so; he wanted to see the leader of this ship with his own eyes. The stale air of his suit was replaced by air with a metallic taste to it, so very like an Iron Warrior.


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai

a ship, as black as the night, barly seen for its reflective hull and the emptiness of space appears close to the iron punch "so how shall I adress the others, hm?" Draco had stated to the small crew of servants he brought along with him.

"m.. my master, should we not just dock on the sh...." one of the servants asked, hesitantly, before he could finish Draco had put a bolt pistol shell through his head.

"that, my servants was not a question to you, but a statement of my own mental thoughts, yes, Send a transmition out to the iron warriors ship and tell them we are docking." Draco said sitting back in the captians chair of the ship he obvously commands at the current time.

"Gorak, Ill leave you in charge while im gone, once I disembark, return to the others and continue our hunt." Gorak, Dracos second in command with the squad he was leading before being called to join "the storm" is who he was talking to.

After his ship docks Draco makes his way to Rico's position. "so where is everyone else?"

OOC: sorry it took me so long real life shit so havnt had time to post, that and Draco likes to be late for anything that doesnt involve imediate killing
OOC: oh if all also have the cash, we should actually make our characters as an actual table top model and post a pic of it, should be interesting to see people do that


----------



## Fenrakk101

KrythosMJarenkai said:


> OOC: oh if all also have the cash, we should actually make our characters as an actual table top model and post a pic of it, should be interesting to see people do that


Where'd we get the Thunderhawk and such?
and whats OOC?
And where's Thomas 2?


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai

Fenrakk101 said:


> Where'd we get the Thunderhawk and such?
> and whats OOC?
> And where's Thomas 2?


OOC: ooc is to mark out of character dude, in a forum RP like this, its common curtosy to mark what is roleplay and whats not, via OOC or (( )) around the out of character comments.


----------



## Fenrakk101

OOC:OK thx
OOC:Too bad I have to wait for thomas 2 to continue posting in the Rthread...


----------



## bloodthrister

"*we will be arriving shortly your pilot had the slight misfortune of sitting in my seat, you see he was removed... heheheh*" suddenly rang through the vox. 'gheh another pawn dead, or so it seems...'
''*Just be careful with that thing. Technically I dont think youll be able to land the thing, since it contains special technology you probably dont know about.*'' Rico thought for a moment.

''_You, get another carrier towards them. They have to be guided otherwise we'll lose 2 before we've even started_'' Rico said to one of the goons doing nothing.

A marine came in. He wore raptor armour... 'That must be that showoff' Rico thought. ''_Welcome to the Iron Punch. My name is Rico... Please take a seat, I think the others'll come soon!_'' 

A few seconds later another marine came in. He didn't introduce himself either and he looked like a havoc... ''_Welcome... please take a seat. The wait won't be long, I suppose_'' Was the answer Rico gave to the marine's question.



OOC:


Fenrakk101 said:


> OOC:Too bad I have to wait for thomas 2 to continue posting in the Rthread...


why? just post on  Otherwise Ill get you on to the ship 



> OOC: oh if all also have the cash, we should actually make our characters as an actual table top model and post a pic of it, should be interesting to see people do that


Sounds like a nice idea to me! If you'd like to do that, pls post it in the recruitment thread 
@Darkreever: ill change the ship to a megahawk (made that one up myself ) cuz I think youre right: it must be a huge thunderhawk then xD

and pls keep the thread clean. Either ask questions by PM or do it in the recruitment thread. Otherwise it gets harder to update


----------



## darkreever

''_Welcome to the Iron Punch. My name is Rico... Please take a seat, I think the others'll come soon!_'' The Iron Warrior said, and as Kato stalked into the room; his lip curled into a snarl before he leaned up against a wall. "_Pathetic, weak and soft just like the rest of your legion. Grow a spine or just vent yourself now._" He growled back, the anger inside all but ready to explode. This one was no leader, that was for sure; it took a strong will and zero kindness to lead.

(No offense or anything bloodthirster, but you'd think a bunch of traitors/renegades would be a bit more devoid of certain emotions.)


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai

"heh they better be" Draco sits down in one of the seats putting his feet up on the table infront of him, and resting his lascannon's back side on the floor. "I dislike waiting for fools to get here when there is havoc to be wrought, I might have to start killing anyone who makes me wait too long."

Laughing at Kato's comment "though I do find your attitude to be refreshing, unlike the wana be space marine here" as he said that he pointed his bolt pistol at Rico, laughing more.

OOC: atleast I did it marking ooc and in one post XD


----------



## NoiseMarine

"come on wordbearer lets get aquainted with the rest of the squad" as he walked into the room he noticed 2 renegades standing he had overheard their conversation as he walked into the cramped room "fools he said no respect for the legions and no respect for the warmaster!! You best learn to hold your tongue whelp before i cut it out!!!!!" he said his anger flaring at the impetuosness of the renegades opposite him

"you call me a fool when i have led scouts more competent than you he thought"
"count yourself lucky it is forbidden to kill a fellow "astartes" in the Storm if you can be called an astartes...." he said, his voice dripping venomously with contempt....


----------



## darkreever

Glad that his words towards the Iron Warrior seemed to have hit home on another legion marine, Kato smiled inwardly; but turning his attention to the one that had just entered, it was obvious that this one was of the Death Guard. The way he spoke of respect for the legions and his decaying form proof enough.

Getting off the wall, the Disciple walked towards the plague warrior and spat on him, acid burning through a layer of filth and growth; if the marine felt anything at all, there was no way of knowing, though he doubted it. The acid was only good for temporarily blinding another marine or even lesser creatures for that matter. _"Your one to talk, all a walking corpse like yourself is good for is taking the fire for other weaklings like the Iron Warrior."_ He said before drawing both of his chainswords, _"and let the gods decide the fate of their followers, not petty ideals like a patchwork team not infighting."_


----------



## NoiseMarine

with a scowl Asmodius pulled out his combi bolter and plague combat knife (not having room to pull his scythe)
"FILTHY CUR!!!!! one blow even a glancing one will seal your fate fool" as he spat through his grille onto the renegades eyes blinding him, then headbutted him in the face and an uppercut into his stomach leaving the renegade sprawled on the floor... "You dare spit upon me renegade!!! I will show you the meaning of pain!!!!!" as he lifted his bolter....


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai

Draco Laughs again at how Kato is acting, sitting there not really caring "Yes, we all have the notions of 'respect' but that kind of thing is for those followers of the false emporer" Draco spits on the ground at the thought of the marines who are still loyal to the emporer. "so unless you want to say we should be like those fools, dont talk about respect, we show respect by killing our enemies on the battlefield, not by sitting around and playing nice with eachother.


----------



## Priad

"Greetings fellow traitor marines, I am Iskavan of the Word Bearers"Glancing to the conflict between the Plague marine and the poor fellow laying on the ground"So what is this task that we must complete?"


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai

Draco laughs at the new arrival "atleast you know to get to the point, but these two are too busy worrying about respect like the false emporers idiots, rather then getting to the point so we can go slaughter those fools, rather then try to be morel ike them"

Draco pats his lascannon staring at the deathguard, making sure the deathguard knows any funny moves might land him and the ship in a lascannon blast without any warnings.


----------



## thomas2

Grackus watched the vid link to the next arrogant marine he was expected to fight with. Against seemed the more likely outcome.

*'This is the Warhorse, vessel of Nurgle. I am Fenrakk. State your business, whelp.'*
Said the warrior of Nurgle.

Grackus had been insulted more times than since... well it would have to be since the chapter. He found Nurgle wrong, hating their ideals and 'gifts'. Khorne always whispered to his anger, as natural a thing as birth or death, Slaanesh had once appealed to his pride, a emotion kept in check now, Tzeetchs scheming reflected Grackus many plans for the moment. But Nurgle, decay was natural. But was the want to speed it? Or the non-fatal ways it often manifests itself in his followers? No.

Anger seethed, the unfounded insults of a self-superior man worshipping a senseless God. Nevertheless he controlled his reply carefully, though he wouldn't let the insult by.

"What do you think gives you the authority to insult me? You may have superiority of years, perhaps of rank, to your God" with this Grackus spat at the floor, directly at one of the burst open corpses. "But I will not bow to you or let insults stay unchallenged. You are not one of the few who tread my path, and I care not for you. Carry on the insults and my weapon arms shall care for you very much. My business here is the same as yours, as any fool could guess. I shall terminate this pointless conversation now."

Grackus placed his finger on a control rune, closing down the communications. He had made himself far from popular, but that mattered not. The leading marine messaged back, obviously upset. Grackus had no wish to reply, but nevertheless listened intently.

*''Don't you have a small carrier or something on board? AND DON'T YOU EVER DARE TO TA..."*

Grackus shut the file before his anger built. Annoyingly this leader was right, a small capsule with probably compatible hatches was attached to the craft. Choosing one of the few remaining subordinates to pilot it, while Grackus was capable he did want it back in the ship.

The tiny capsule floated through space, latching on the craft, though at this distance it was clear it wasn't a thunderhawk of any class Grackus had seen before. Disembarking he immediately questioned the staff on the direction to take.


----------



## darkreever

Rolling to the side, Kato lashed out with a taloned leg that raked the side of the plague marines arm, forcing the bolter from his hand and onto the floor. In a flash he jumped off the ground and revved both chainswords, criss-crossing them before the marines neck, ready to cut his head off. Something was off though, the plague marine did not react or try to defend himself; and thats when Kato noticed the plague knife pressed against a weaker section of his own armour, if he pressed in for the kill he would take the marines head, and kill himself in the process.

Removing the weapons, Kato allowed himself a half smile, _"unafraid of death; that is a feature only my true brothers have ever displayed. At least one of the weak legions has some spine."_ He said before turning around and proceeding back to the wall he had been leaning against. "_I will be your end Death Guard, make no mistake of that, but not here."_


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai

Draco Claps, excited about the action being portrayed "atleast I get a good show while I have to wait for more morons to show up before I get to kill things, maybe I should join in too, just maybe" fiddles with his lascannon, seeming anxious to use it, currently


----------



## NoiseMarine

"heheheh" asmodius laughed making a thick gurgling sound, "If i ever do come to my end it will not be you who brings about my fall foolish renegade i have survived for thousands of years seperated from my parent legion yet you call me weak, you indeed are foolish for you do not realize i could have finished you on the ground like the worm you are" Asmodius replied. "Infact i dont know if your even worthy to be a worm heheheh astartes like you are the ones who follow the corpse emperor and his dogs.... know your place youll never be worthy of a legion, for your genestock is tainted beyond repair by the loyalist scum..... heheheheh" he said his words dripping with venom... as he turned his head towards the clapper 

OOC: this is nothing personal i hope, im beginning to like this style of Roleplay.


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai

"scum like me?" draco pulls his cannon with his left hand to point at the deathguard with his sights. "I can kill you and destroy this ship in one pull of the trigger if I wanted to, dont forget that" Draco laughs as his finger itches to pull the trigger of his lascannon, which would, of coarse, be very bad for everyone, since it might very well go right through the whole ship if he fired


----------



## NoiseMarine

OOC) seems like ive made enemies and allies already :laugh:

Asmodius replied "Go.... go ahead and kill yourself and everyone on this ship i was right you renegades are fools one and all" He replied with a wet gurgling sound that passed for a chuckle


----------



## Priad

"Foolish Draco you would be dead before you could pull the tigger"With his power sword engaged Iskavan was behind Draco ready to strike at any moment.


----------



## NoiseMarine

"heheheh seems like iv made a friend already" chuckled Asmodius as he raised his bolter...
"dont make me regret letting you live"


OOC: Priad howd u get behind him??????


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai

ooc: Priad, no one has really introduced themselves, so you wouldnt even know his name.

Looking behind him for a second, "you do know that my body has been trained to pull the trigger before I die, or if you tried to cut at my arm."

looking back at the death guard, and hits his helmet with his left free arm "I am aware that everyone would die, thats why I 'would' do it, death is enjoyable to me, i did it once, might aswell do it again, if the ship doesnt blow anyway" Draco laughs, seeming to truly enjoy himself at this point and time.

now looking back again "now put your chain sword away, else Id have to pull the trigger out of spite, though im sure you would just love for us all to die, wouldnt you?


----------



## Priad

Lowering his weapon Iskavan says"This poor whelp that i would have killed is right"Focusing on the iron warrior"What is this task that has brought us traitors together?"


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai

Draco looks back at iskavan "watch who you call a whelp, I still have no issues with pulling the trigger to destroy this whole ship, but Id rather kill the fools of the false emporer... so dont tempt me"


----------



## bloodthrister

''_First of all I'd like to say I dont think one las shot will destroy this entire ship, stupid renegade._'' Rico said. It simply was too big to get destroyed AND it was an Iron Warriors'. ''_Next time you call me a spineless traitor ill crush your head, filthy renegade_'' Rico said. Now 8 other Iron Warriors came in. ''_I dont know about you, but I do have bodyguards around here. So say it again and it's just one against 9 very well trained Iron Warriors._'' Rico continued...
''_Fine, dont take a seat then. BUT I'd like to tell you: I hate you already. And dont forget youre just a stupid renegade, so I wouldnt mind killing you._''

''_Well, now that everyone has boarded the ship I will tell you the plans:
We're chosen by our chapters to take the planet: Maximux III. Its a pretty big planet, but it only has a few important places. Conquer those and it's pretty easy to get rid of the rest.

We'll start somewhere near a small tank factory. This factory only produces the simple ammo for the imperial tanks, so it wouldn't be too hard to take over. From there we have to look on, since we dont know more about the local area. We'll take somebody with us to hack into the system and give us the locations of the other important factories._'' Rico said, while showing more of the information on the hologram in the middle of the table, with a remote control in his servo arm.

''_Now lets go! I dont want to hear any complaints... Lets enter our transport!_''


----------



## Priad

Once onboard the transport ,Iskavan sat eager for loyalist blood.*static*" Misericorde to Iskavan ,Have you become acquinted with your fellow traitors?"Yes I have,but it has already gotten of to a bad start"*static*


----------



## NoiseMarine

Laughing Asmodius replies "heheh looks like youv mad just about everyone else your enemy too fool renegade, If i were you id try to impress or else you may just not come out of this alive heheheh, you should learn your place and respect the legions whose path you follow though you will never be worthy to join one of the great legions" as he spit on the ground and laughed....

OOC: what we gonna do about the others who havent gotten to the _Iron Punch_ yet?


----------



## Fenrakk101

Fenrakk hoped there was only one Terror Marine.
After the whelp had cut the vox-link, he had hacked the Thunderhawk's security cams and witnessed the briefing.
He turned to the figures behind him, each weilding a Bolter in one hand and a knife in the other. This squad was the most gifted by Nurgle on this ship, which was why they had been chosen for the mission ahead.
'*We are to take a small ammo factory first,*' he told them. '*Whether the fools know it or not, this is a most strategic move. This planet hasn't been attacked in millenia, so they won't be expecting such an assault, and theywon't have ammo stored. Taking this factory will take its toll on the Emporer's lapdogs.*'
His Honour Guard didn't say a word, but they were listening carefully.
Fenrakk turned to a pict-screen showing the launch bays. *'Begin phase 1'*
He heard ten sets of footfalls behind him, and he knew his Honour Guard was leaving to carry out their jobs.


----------



## bloodthrister

OOC: err... Fenrakk... WE'RE supposed to do that, not you honour guard xD!
I'm working on the update, but I think I'll have to post it tomorrow since my parents get home soon and I (accidentally) broke a window :biggrin: so I'd probably get banned for 2nite! 



> what we gonna do about the others who havent gotten to the Iron Punch yet?


Well, Ill just put them in the update. If they respond between now and the update Ill get them out of the update 

EDIT: (lol, yes already)
parents are home and I'm banned  Ill post update 2morrow! srry about it  just keep fighting on your way towards the thunderhawk :biggrin: )


----------



## Fenrakk101

ooc: Whoever said said I was attacking the ammo dump :scratchhead: seriously, did I say that?

Knowing the Honour guard had done their job, Fenrakk turned his attention to getting onboard the Thunderhawk.
The Terror Marines ship was the only one in identifiable, and it seemed they didn't want to cooperate.
He looked to the thunderhawk, knowing that that was the meeting point. He wondered if he could teleport himself there with such a little margin for error.
Then agin, if it failed, his Honor Guard would cleave the the teleporter in two.
He got up and walked toward the teleportation bays.


----------



## darkreever

Shifting off the wall, Kato looked at the Iron Warrior in disgust; he had proven the heavy weapon marine wrong but he would not do the same to the Disciple. "_If its the will of the gods that I alone fight you and your lackies, spineless Iron Warrior, then so be it. Godless curs like yourself only ever achieve small victories, our target is proof of that._" He said, refusing to leave until he was either forced to fight or the Rico backed down. It never mattered how in charge you were, if you showed weakness at the start then the only way to fix things were to break or kill the followers that will don the same to you first chance they got; Kato had learned the lesson well once already.


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai

"you would be suprised what my lascannon has gone through, and you think that your second rate ship here would be able to survive a shot from my gun? and besides, I said it only may destroy the ship, I may enjoy killing, but I intend to continue to do so for a while, even if I can come back from the dead" Draco laughs. "the point I was more making was that I would destroy the deathguard, and possibly the ship, without hesitation."

Draco then walks and boards the transport (someones transport?), since his ship has already left to return to his squad and legion


----------



## Fenrakk101

Fenrakk saw pretty much what he had seen on the pict-screen.
There was a Word Bearer, Death Guard, Blood Disciple, and an Ordo Nox Draconis boarding a shuttle.
'*I'm here,'* he said. '*When do we kill?'*


----------



## thomas2

Grackus leaned against the wall slightly outside the briefing area, clouding himself in shadows. Were it not for his modified hearing of an Astartes, and the others talking fairly loud in attempts to gain authority or anarchy he wouldn't have been able to hear anything through the blast door.

He slammed his fist into the control panel, obviously not designed for astartes use, and twisted, flooding the door with powerful energies as it rose up. A electrical discharge burst into the control panel, running along Grackuses armour. He smiled at the feeling, but immediately cursed himself for the lack of discipline. He was free of the Gods, we was no longer and never would be again a mindless pawn.

He strolled in, the last remnants of power jumping into the wall.

"For the sake of some of the less intelligent members of this group, who seem to call ones unknown to them insults, I am introducing myself as Grackus. I am glad to see us all getting on so... well."

A hint of a sneer curled up his lip. The conflicts could be somewhat interesting...


----------



## NoiseMarine

"heheh atleast theres one more servant of the grandfather on this ship!" exclaimed Asmodius " I agree when do we kill?!?! I thirst to bring destruction to the followers of the corpse emperor and his dogs..... when do we start.....?"

OOC: Fenrak says ur 10000 yrs old but ur a renegade..... how does that happen?


----------



## Fenrakk101

ooc: 10,000 years ago was when the Space Marines defected from the Emporer, and when my Custom Chapter branched off from the Death Guard (I'm an Astartes, of course).

Fenrakk nodded to Asmodius, glad that there was someone who understood Nurgle's superiority.
He heard five sets of feet land behind him, and knew that his Honor Guard had come as well.
That's when he realized that the Marine in the doorway was the Terror Marine he saw on the screen. No doubt about it, this was the whelp who didn't appreciate being in the presence of the follower of any god. If he did not worship a god, then he must worship the False Emporer.
'*I'll show you how good we'll get along,*' he said, challenging the Marine without meaning to. They hadn't even made planetfall and the Thunderhawk had become a bloodwell. The violence should be saved for the battles ahead.
He looked to the fleeing figure in the shuttle, Draco if the pict-screen was true. The coward.
He looked at the faces around him. Through his helmet, he could see the different colors, different shapes, all the diversity between them. '*For this campaign, we are brothers. So, brothers, I have but one question: who the hell is in charge?'*


----------



## NoiseMarine

OOC: kk fen thats what i was thinking, just wanted to make sure, i knew you had your things straight.

"To answer your question brother, i do believe that the Iron Warrior over there" pointing to Rico "Is part of the host legion which i think would make him in charge of this group so ill await my orders and carry them out swiftly" "GLORY TO THE GRANDFATHER!!!!!!!!!!" Asmodius screamed, it sounded like someone was dying a horible death, infact the deckhand closest to him fell down dead bleeding from his eyes and ears, a thick gurgling sound erupted from his bowels supposedly passing for laughter....


----------



## Firewolf

>> Varkhill watched as the Nurgleite roared to his God.

' The 'honourable ' Rico is in charge, so Im led to believe" Varkhill confirmed. " With a bit of luck, He'll let us get out and do a bit of killing".

>> He looked the 2 Nurglites up and down, barely able to hide his disgust at their pestulant forms. 

>> He turned to Grackus, then removed his helmet. "Which God do you follow, youngling" he asked, the word youngling spitting out his lipless mouth, insult intended, and very noticeable. " The Gods of the Warp, or the corpse on Terra.?".

OOC: Thomas2, I know yer story from yer profile of Grackus, but Varkhill doesn't. Dont think Im being a bam, its just hes Slaaneshii, and looks down on eevryone.


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai

Fenrakk101 said:


> ooc: 10,000 years ago was when the Space Marines defected from the Emporer, and when my Custom Chapter branched off from the Death Guard (I'm an Astartes, of course).
> 
> Fenrakk nodded to Asmodius, glad that there was someone who understood Nurgle's superiority.
> He heard five sets of feet land behind him, and knew that his Honor Guard had come as well.
> That's when he realized that the Marine in the doorway was the Terror Marine he saw on the screen. No doubt about it, this was the whelp who didn't appreciate being in the presence of the follower of any god. If he did not worship a god, then he must worship the False Emporer.
> '*I'll show you how good we'll get along,*' he said, challenging the Marine without meaning to. They hadn't even made planetfall and the Thunderhawk had become a bloodwell. The violence should be saved for the battles ahead.
> He looked to the fleeing figure in the shuttle, Draco if the pict-screen was true. The coward.
> He looked at the faces around him. Through his helmet, he could see the different colors, different shapes, all the diversity between them. '*For this campaign, we are brothers. So, brothers, I have but one question: who the hell is in charge?'*


OOC: were pretty much boarding the transports to head out to our objective? hence thats what im doing?


----------



## thomas2

Grackus ignored the warrior of Nurgle. He was a stubborn fool too long with his God. There was no honour at stake in handling this warrior, though Grackus noticed his own use of the word honour. It implied all sorts of things related to loyalists but here it was plain and simple- he meant it in the way of not showing weakness, only strength.

Sour words, yet strangely musical pointed Grackus to a member of the Emperors Children. Most of him coiled in disgust in the warriors twisted view of perfection, the armours decoration seeming far from true perfect. Yet another part stared at the warrior, held into a trace by a strange attraction. He could see how it was considered perfect. Shaking off the feeling he listened to the words.

*"Which God do you follow, youngling.The Gods of the Warp, or the corpse on Terra?"*

He shrugged off the insult of 'youngling' the sheer lie of it destroying it's credibility. So many Grackus had met, even astartes, were younger than his years as a Loyalist, even ignoring the long year he had spent since, the warp and Gods distorting time.

The second part hit him hard. He remained unable to do anything for a moment as he worked out his plan. He hadn't expected anyone to see into his relations with the Gods. He had ignored them, even purposely going against them at times. Feeling many Gods not suitable for him he had never worshipped the full group, and it had been a while since he devoted himself to any of the Gods fully at all.

His hand reached to the chainsword, fury of Khorne reigniting. He thumbed the activation rune, the shrill noise and rumbling vibration promising themselves and a figure of perfection like that stood before him for eternity. Releasing his blade he began to speak.

"You talk to me over my loyalty to the true Gods? I broke oath with the wretched corpse decades ago and granted many of his death, an act releasing them to the warp to stare upon the greater powers. I loyally showed my devotion to Khorne for a while yet abandoned him when my service was over to see the other Gods. I still feel the grip of Khornes fury in me, and those of your great god have tried to convert me with only some success. Perhaps I have not foolishly lashed myself to a single God with reckless haste but that doesn't mean I'm to be treated like I deal with inferior false Gods."


----------



## Fenrakk101

Fenrakk quickly snapped a finger off the corpse on the floor and threw it with pinprick precision, jamming the Terror Marine's chainsword. He looked at the two Marines. *'The Emporer's lackeys may be misguided fools, but they are formidable. We will need each one of us to destroy them.'* Seeing the angry looks in their face, he knew they were wondering if that was respect. '*The Emporer's lapdogs are easy to break, but we are trying to take a planet here. It will take more than the gods to kill them.*'
He looked to the figure in the transport. '*Do you expect us all to fit in there, or do you have another form of transportation?*'


----------



## bloodthrister

Even before they left the building that stupid renegade was talking nonsense. Rico lost his sense of selfcontrol (gosh that was easy :biggrin: ) He slammed the marines jumppack with his powerfist. Lots of cracks could be heard but he didn't care. This stupid youngling was just so damn stupid. Didn't he realise he was still on Iron Warriors terrain? The entire ship was covered with Iron Warriors. Did he expect to beat them all?

''_This is just a warning, foul youngling. Insult me again and I will show you no mercy. Just get that fixed at the end of the hall. But be careful. If you insult that technician he'll malfunction your stupid jump pack in such a way it'll blow up when you've used it a few times._''


*UPDATE!!!*

After Kato's jump pack had been fixed the group walked towards their transport. Everywhere you could see humans work on improving the strength of mobile defensive walls, improving tank armour and designing new kinds of weaponry. Then after quite a walk they arrived at their transport. It was an ardinary sized thunderhawk. It still showed some of the colours of the previous owners: The Imperial Fists. Everyone got in. The ship took off. The usual bump and the sound of big hatches opening could be heard. The pilot at least knew how to fly the thing. The ship flew towards Maximux III at full speed. When suddenly an alarm went off ''*Multiple hostile ships approaching... Multiple hostile ships approaching... Estimated chance of surviving combat: 0,4%...*'' rang through the speakers of the ship. ''*What should we do?*'' The pilot said. ''*It's an abnormally low surviving percentage. No wonder! The radar says it's 7 Thunderhawk gunships! What should we do sirs...?*'' the pilot said.

So what should we do? :biggrin: attack them and hope we'll survive (or have a quick ended RP) or should we swallow our pride and make a run for it :biggrin:


----------



## Fenrakk101

Fenrakk loved fighting. He loved killing, he loved seeing his enemies's desecrated corpses, he loved torturing the POW's, but he still had a brain. He knew that a Thunderhawk Transport was no match for a single Gunship, let alone seven.
He voxed Eshara, temporary Shipmater for the conquest.
'*We have seven incoming gunships, Eshara- take them out!*' he ordered. He turned to the other Marines. '*Get your ships on those Thunderhawks!'* he said. It was not an order, but not a request.

OOC: when I said 'Phase1' in a prevous post I meant stage 1 in preparation I didn't know it wouldn't be obvious


----------



## Firewolf

>> Varkhill looked around the room, not one of the marines had any idea what to do.

" I am no coward, but i know when I am beaten. Why stay and die for nothing, when we can leave and live to kill more of the Corpses lackeys? Dieing for the sake of dieing should be left to the followers of the berserker fool Angron."

>> He glanced side ways at the rst of the marines, and realised, that perhaps, he was the only one with any sense.

>> "What says you youngling, die for nothing or live for something?" he asked Grakus.


----------



## darkreever

(Well that was no fun bloodthirster; Rico was so easy to bait. How'd he make it to warsmith? Also, how'd he get Kato in the back when both marines were looking at each other face to face?)

After hearing the warning of other thunderhawks coming to intercept them (you know Imperial worlds have picket ships for this kind of thing, amongst other things) Kato smiled inwardly again. This Iron Warrior was quickly showing himself to be spineless and incapable, and they had not even seen true battle yet.

"_Maybe you should have done better when searching this world for targets. Thunderhawks mean lapdogs, and lapdogs mean a challenge you probably can't handle Iron Warrior._" He remarked, not caring if they stayed to fight or fled, the gods would see him live or die either way.


----------



## Fenrakk101

The _Warhorse_ moved to intercept the Thunderhawks, but it was much larger and too distant. It fired what weapons it could, striking a glancing blow once, but the distance was far too great and they Thunderhawks were able to evade the blows.
Fenrakk knew that they would die if they didn't do something. '*Draco, shoot your lascannon at the back of the ship; Pilot, take a steeper angle!*' he ordered.'*We need to fake our own death!*'


----------



## thomas2

"I'm not going to die for our so called 'leaders' incompetence. Neither shall I sacrifice my eventual return transport to die in seconds. Thunderhawks mean we are not the only Astartes here, though we remain the only worth of life. At least some perhaps. We must eliminate them on the ground as soon as we can lose these craft." said Grackus, as much a reply as a general statement. If they engaged the Thunderhawks there would be nothing he could do. He still wasn't ready for death.

"Are you deaf?" he cried to the pilots. "We will all be slain unless you avoid these craft. And yours will be the most painful." Raising up his chainsword he revved it, the motion bursting some sort of blockage into red streaks.


----------



## Fenrakk101

Hearing what Grackus was telling the pilot, Fenrakk pushed the Astartes aside. '*No, head straight for the planet's surface! Draco, what's taking so long with that lascannon?* he bellowed


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai

ooc: once again, I have never introduced myself, how do ya know my name! lol

"Pilot, open the hatch, im gunna leave the ship, my lascannon should be able to cover the rest of you cowards while i take a few of those ships out." Draco said laughing at the joyous thoughts. "they wont even be expecting it! this will be a good day for all chaos to remember, the day I covered all your cowardly asses, pilot, after I leave, head for the planet, ill find my own way down, if not, atleast Ill have had some fun before I returned to the warp."


----------



## darkreever

Kato put a hand on the second of the two marines behind the pilots and wrenched him back. "_Idiot, if we damage part of the ship then we can vent it to space; I don't know about you but I doubt we are likely to survive planetfall like that regardless of how small the damage is._" (If you were to put a hole in the ship and tried to land, the heat buildup while trying to break into the atmosphere would turn the inside of the ship into a furnace, killing any unprotected people inside and make the hole bigger, increasing the pull to rip anyone/thing inside that isn't bolted down. It would likely kill you.)

Looking at the marine still behind the pilots, the two locked eyes for a moment and Kato knew that his plan was better. "_Do as he said, evade those ships or die before the rest of us do!_" He yelled to the pilots.


----------



## Fenrakk101

Fenrakk reached for the hilt of his blade, but let go. '*Unless you forgot, there's a detatchable troop hangar that we can burn, and then drop just before we land, and stay in this compartment,'* he said. *'But if you're worried about the state of the ship, find a flamer and shoot it out the back and head for the surface. The lapdogs will think we are going to crash and break off before they are sucked into our wake.'*


----------



## thomas2

"Perhaps your plan might work. Closest to sense I've heard you say. I would be more comfortable evading but I'll leave the rest to decide." Grackus said, leaving the pilots to sit far from the rest on the seating.


----------



## Fenrakk101

ooc: just say we all knew each other beforehand

'*We'll die if we just evade,'* Fenrakk told the Blood Disciple. '*If we are to survive we must fake our demise*


----------



## Firewolf

>> " You talk of taking them on the surface? You are a fool youngling. 8 Thunderhawks means a lot more Astartes than us. The only way is to hope that the Night Dragon is as good with his las as he boasts to be."

>> The Child of Fulgrim put his helmet back on, and laughed loudly

" Perhaps these fools aren't as weak as I feared".


OOC: Any chance I could change my weapon to a Blast Master, instead of a sonic?


----------



## darkreever

(How about we don't and someone sucks it up and asks our names rather than just using OOGK in game?)

"If we damage the ship and try to pretend that we are going down, there is no guarantee that they will stop trying to make sure we are destroyed rather than just leave it to fate." Kato answered back; all it would take is a few shots to destroy this transport; damaging it would only mean they could be killed by that many fewer shots.


----------



## Fenrakk101

*'the shots will be rendered useless if we use a flamer*,' Fenrakk said. *'It's our best option.'*


----------



## NoiseMarine

(tell me if i cant do this)

Running towards the back of the ship Asmodius yelled "Pilot!!!!!! open a hatch!! im going to bring the fight to these imperial dogs!!!!!!" Laughing maniacly Asmodius jumped out of the ship... using his hands he pried one of the opposing enemies thunderhawks hatches open and made his way inside... "Die imperial filth!!!!!!!" he screamed as he started firing bolter rounds into the opposing astartes, using the cramped quarters to devastating results against the opposing enemy force.... He pulled his plague scythe out and started to eviscerate his enemies inside the cabin. he received a couple bolter rounds to the torso, shrugging them off and killing the attacker, a bald headed sergeant it would seem by a swift uppercut to the nose, sending the bone into his brain and killing him instantly... "heheh weakling loyalists" he said as the last astartes in the transport drew his chainsword and charged Asmodius, taking the brunt of the blow his left pauldron he drew his plague knife and swiftly dispatched the astartes with a stab into a weak point in his torso, the corpse falling away decaying rapidly.... "heh now wheres the pilot"

OOC: is that godmodding? this is my first roleplay (if it is just act like i didnt even leave the ship)


----------



## bloodthrister

OOC: You've taken godmodding to a higher level, NoiseMarine! xD
IC:
''_Lets stop this nonsense! Dont fire at them! We need to run. We'll flee toward The Iron Punch. There we have more firepower ánd at least most of your ships are still there. Meaning out combined firepower should take them down easily... How does that sound for a spineless worm, stupid youngling_'' Rico said. He thought it was the best plan available for now... ''_So, what do you guys think?_''


----------



## Fenrakk101

*The Thunderhawks are between us and our ship, idiot!'* Fenrakk said. *'How do you intend to go through solid objects? I say we head towards the surface and capture the anti-air cannon near the ammo factory.'*

OOC: can I make there an anti-air cannon Oo?


----------



## NoiseMarine

OOC: I realized that as soon as i typed it in, ill just pretend i didnt do that

"Heheh this shouldv been expected, i dont know why you didnt put this into account in the first place!!!!" "I agree with the Iron Warrior, we must make it back to the Iron Punch and show them real firepower.... lest we want to die without even having begun our mission!!!!!" "Also how do you expect to make it to the ground to capture anti air cannon when they have the anti air cannon and could easily obliterate us!!!!"


----------



## bloodthrister

OOC: @NM: its np for this time. LET THIS BE A WARNING FOR EVERYONE! if somebody godmods from now on is going to get in serious trouble later on!
@Its kinda godmodding and if there was an AA cannon we'd probably be dead by now ;D So are you sure you want one? 

IC:

''_I can only say I agree... So I guess nobody's against this decision? Then Ill go inform the pilot_'' Rico said. He still gave them some time to think... most of them were kinda slow in their way of thinking... ''*Thanks for the support!*'' He quickly voxed on a private channel to the person who for once shared the same opinion as he did...

OOC: The last day to reject this plan :biggrin:


----------



## NoiseMarine

"Heheh Iron Warrior i couldnt help but agree.... its the only idea that wont get us killed so far" Asmodius voxed back....

OOC: very sorry about the god modding (just gonna have to wait til we on the ground to destroy the loyalists)


----------



## Fenrakk101

OOC: the AA cannon was far away enough thatt we wouldn't get shot while approaching the ammo factory and we still have the element of surprise

*'Finally, someone with a speck of sense*' Fenrakk said


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai

"as I said, open the damn doors and ill take a few of those ships out!" Draco said, eager to destroy things, obvously. "why do we need the help from our ships when my lascannon here will do the trick!"


----------



## Fenrakk101

OOC: Who's keeping you? Just open the door and jump out O.


----------



## Priad

"I agree with the iron warrior,we go back to the iron punch""Unless you all want to die,you with the lascannon we will prolly need your firepower on the surface so i would suggest not jumping out"


----------



## NoiseMarine

"Heheh whatever his name is, pointing to Draco, seems to be intent on dying!" Asmodius yelled. "I say we give him what he wants...." as he took a step forward

OOC: this is intended for someone to tell me to stop (besides Krythos)


----------



## darkreever

As the plague warrior started forward, Kato felt some force pull him forward in the way; the gods at work it seemed. "_Lets toss you out instead, give them a target that won't die to quickly._" He said, staring the plague marine right in the eyes and waiting to see if the marine would back down, try to go through him, or if another would take a side. The gods wanted the heavy weapon marine alive for now, so Kato would do their bidding and put himself on the line if the need be.


----------



## NoiseMarine

Scowling Asmodius replied "I wont kill you or your friend it apears.... you see the Grandfather does not want you or your friend dead it seems, for he wishes this planet destroyed and death brought to the imperial dogs.... i follow the will of the grandfather that is all that stops me from destroying you both...."


----------



## bloodthrister

''_Ok, change of plans: We open the hatch and he can shoot whatever he likes. In the meantime we'll just fly towards The Iron Punch. Then she'll take down the rest._'' Rico said. ''*Captain. Did you hear what I've said. This is a plan that'd make everyone hap...*''

Shots are being fired toward the Chaos Thunderhawk. ''*Shit! We're taking fire!!!*'' the pilot said, interupting Rico. ''*Hang on to something! We have to make evasive manouveres!*'' he said right after that. Before anyone could even hang on to something he had to make a lot of difficult manouveres and it wasn't clear wether he was a very good pilot or wether he was just randomly trying things. Everyone could hear how loads of shots just banged on the outside of the thunderhawk but there didn't appear to get any holes in it... ''_Looks like the Iron Warriors do know how to do their work after all isn't it, youngling?_'' Rico quickly said. ''*Oh shit! They are preparing the big cannons! And we still need some time to get in range of the Iron Punch! Ill inform them already.*'' THe pilot said. No more bullets were fired. It was completely silent for a moment and the pilot said: ''*I guess you've got about 20 seconds to take a seat and put on the seatbelt. Otherwise you'll probably end up as scrambeled eggs!*''


----------



## darkreever

"_I'll admit the Iron Warriors are somewhat capable if this thing can survive heavy fire rather than just small hits_!" Kato yelled while diving for one of the grav couches and wrenching the harness on his armoured frame; which was hard to do with the jump pack forcing him to hunch forward slightly.


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai

"this ship of yours better be able to hold me on (magnetic in otherwords) I will show you what my las cannon can do to give us some returning fire while we get back to the iron punch" Draco says, while he activates some runes on his armor, making the metalic parts glow a slight blue.

Draco then moves to one of the upper hatches (is there some? feel free to edit this if not) to get on the roof and begin his returning fire


----------



## thomas2

Grackus grabbed a overhead hand-rail from his seated position with grudging acceptance. He had survived far worse than this sort of fire on a transport and doubted there was a possible manoeuvre that could dislodge him. The rather aggressive Raptor was of interest to him, insulting the Iron Warrior Grackus was far from a fan of.

He readied himself, preparing to clear his mind to the simple measure of staying seated and taking a better position. To avoid the thoughts distracting him he addressed the one of the Emperors Children, who had appeared to have taken an annoying interest in him.

"In answer to your earlier question I ask would you rather run scared? We cannot avoid them in taking of this planet, so it appears you want to run off to your little legion, tail between your legs, because of a few loyalists."


----------



## Fenrakk101

OOC: has everyone forgotten my ship is still firing at the Thunderhawks, and closing in on us?

Fenrakk stabbed his Plague knife into the ship's frame. He was toofar from an open Grav-couch to get in and use the harness before the Thunderhawks fired again.
He voxed in the _Warhorse._ *'If you do not take those Thunderhawks, I will take your head!'* he raged. *'Why are they still not lost in the void?'*
Eshara stammered before replying. *'You keep getting farther from us, and with your speed, we'll never make it before you're already on the planet.'*
Fenrakk noted Eshara's name along with the vox master beforee cutting the link.


----------



## bloodthrister

Rico calmly took a seat and did all he needed to do to stay in there. ''_Trust me youngling, this pilot is pretty skilled. Haven't you noticed the rear armour is inforced. It's about 4 times as strong as the original one used to be. So dont tell this thing cant stand some fire on its ass._''

''*Estimated time 'till we take heavy fire: 5 seconds...*'' The pilot said...

OOC: Tomorrow we'll take some very heavy fire :biggrin:


----------



## Firewolf

>> Varkhill smiled behind his helmet at what Drackus had said. He turned slowly to look at the youngling then exploded into a violent rage:

" YOU DARE QUESTION ME WHELP? YOU FOLLOWED THE CORPSE GOD UNTIL AFTER THE ATTACK ON TERRA, THEN REALISED YOUR MISTAKE. I HAVE FOLLOWED SLAANESH SINCE BEFORE YOU WERE EVEN BREATHING INSOLANT DOG!! WE WILL FINISH THIS AFTER THE LOYALISTS ARE DEFEATED. DO NOT TEST ME AGAIN, OR MY GOD WILL DEFILE YOUR SOUL".

>> Varkhill picked up his sonic blaster and began to power it up....


----------



## Priad

Since he was already in a seat,Iskavan strapped himself in and prepared for the heavy fire.


----------



## NoiseMarine

Asmodius turned to sit down and strap himself into one of the grav couches the straps started to blacken and decay he cursed under his breath and said " Heheh well thats not going to work now is it, guess il just have to stand" standing up and grabbing a handle on the ceiling, " Heheh I've had this problem before in worse situations ill survive..... unfortunate i know......" he said with a gurgling laugh


----------



## Fenrakk101

_The servants of Nurgle always survive,_ Fenrakk said, but gripped his knife tighter. If he were wrong he planned to live to find out.


----------



## NoiseMarine

OOC: Bloodthrister.... im waiting for that heavy fire u said we were gonna take......


----------



## Fenrakk101

OOC: and aren't the Thunderhawks between us and any of our ships?


----------



## NoiseMarine

OOC: did this rpg just die?


----------



## Fenrakk101

OOC: I think so I don't know how long I've been waiting for sum1 to post sumthing


----------



## bloodthrister

UPDATE

''*4... 3... 2... 1... HANG ON!!!*'' The pilot said. He quickly made a barrel roll and you could see on the radar a lot of heat just barely passed the Thunderhawk. And multiple ones were coming after the first one. The pilot quickly dove trying to avoid all the dangerous projectiles fired at the Thunderhawk. ''*We just need to...*'' The pilot couldn't finish what he wanted to say. The ship started to shake... ''*Shit! An engine is hit! And it's completely gone!*'' The pilot said. ''*Ill contact the Iron Punch. We need firing support! But I think we're still out of range fromt the Iron Punch's weaponry. ''This is the storm's thunderhawk we wou...'' *BANG!* silence... The co-pilot got out and points his boltpistol towards Rico...

OOC: Its not dead! The last post was 2 days ago. Sometimes ppl are too busy to post every day! Its dead when nobody has posted for about a month or so *


----------



## darkreever

Kato didn't need all the facts to figure out what just happened as he saw the co-pilot leveling a pistol at the Iron Warrior. Whipping his own pistol from its holster next to one of his chainswords, he didn't hesitate to pull the trigger once he had leveled his own bolt pistol at the new threats chest.

(Thats gotta be pretty dumb, aiming a weapon at a super-human in a confined space)


----------



## Fenrakk101

OOC: on a ship fulla superhumans
OOC: is this godmodding?

Fenrakk jumped into the pilot seat. 'If this thing doesn't desintigrate I can fly it,' he said. He fiddled with the controls for a bit. 'Yeah, I can fly this...' The ship lurched and suddenly made a series of maneuvres.


----------



## bloodthrister

''_Wait! Get your puss fingers away from that control!_'' Rico yelled. He stepped over the dead body. 'Stupid fella' Rico thought. He gently asked Fenrakk to leave the pilot's seat. ''_I'll fly. You just make sure you dont melt yourself through this thing._'' 

*BANG!* The ship got hit again. ''*Left engine 70% damaged!*'' A computervoice said. 

''_It's going to be hard to keep this thing under control... So please make sure your weapons wont go off while I'm trying to avoid them..._''


----------



## Fenrakk101

'I am just as compitent as you,' Fenrakk said. 'but very well. I will see if the engines can be repaired.'

OOC: that means advise the others how to fix it


----------



## darkreever

Ripping off the top portion of the co-pilot's seat; Kato hunched into the seat next to the Iron Warrior. He knew little of how to fly a thunderhawk, and the console in front of him didn't help with fast learning. What he did know was that the numerous runes flashing red could not be a great sign; and what the damage control servitor had just informed them of was even worse. With one engine out completely and another all but gone as well, that only left one at full strength.

Looking at the Iron Warrior, the marine only had one thing to say to him. "_Do the flank heavy bolters still function enough to fire back at them? They aren't lascannons or other heavy guns, but something is probably better than nothing._" He yelled over the sound of the transport straining under various forces.

(Thunderhawk engines, the side engines anyway, probably can't be repaired from within the ship itself.)


----------



## Fenrakk101

Fenrakk went to the engine room, his helmet sealed. 'Doesn't look like this ship is going anywhere on its own,' he mumbled. He tried to remember how the thunderhawk's engine worked. He looked to a servitor fiddling with the broken engine. 'Fix up that hatch and connect those pipes,' he ordered. 'That should stabilize the engine.'


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai

the runes that Draco activated earlier kept him from flying all over the thunderhawk as it did its barrel rolls, and he seemed to be used to insane flying, when the co-pilot shot the pilot, Draco immediately turned his lascannon in that direction, just to watch kato shoot the pilot in the head without hesistation. he just laughs at the pilot "I think were lucky you shot him, rather then me pulling the trigger, in which I probably would have, and i dont think those controls are as sturdy as our asses." Draco is refering to the rear of the ship, hopfully...

"if were gunna go down, Id rather it not be with our asses facing them, I would much rather go straight for them, but im not a pilot so I cant exactly take over and do that, so dont get us killed eh?"


----------



## Fenrakk101

OOC: how is it taking so long to get back to the ship? 
I mean, we only left the bay of the Thunderhawk a few minutes ago, and we were attacked right afterwards. I know we're taking evasive maneuvres, but I mean, it shouldn't take THIS long :wondering why time seems to have stopped cyclops:


----------



## bloodthrister

'Fortunately... He moves his dirty rotting corpse away from the pilot's seat'

''_I understand, but most chapters dont understand Iron Warrior technology, nor our way of battling_'' Rico said.

''*This is Commander Vindaries of The Iron Punch. Your nearly within range. Just try to hold steady. The radar says you still need to go about 20 seconds like that...*'' Suddenly ran through the pilot's Vox.
'That's a good sign' Rico thought and he quickly started to make the last remaining engine work at full speed. The ship started to shock a little, because it was now pushed forward by a single engine. ''*About 10 seconds until you are in range. Weapons are already charging. Be sure to get inside a harness. We'll try to avoid you, but an evasive manouvre can turn out disastrous.*'' The commander voxed. Rico and Katos could see some bright lights glowing already. ''*Everyone make sure you're strapped as tight as possible. This could get rough*'' Rico said through the Thunderhawk's speakers.

OOC: Tomorrow I'll update it further 
@Fenrakk101: Nobody said it was just a few minutes  and when you're flying on one engine its harder to get there as fast as the way you came


----------



## darkreever

Bearing his razor teeth, a smile crept across Kato's face. _"Gut those worthless lapdogs, lets get on with taking this place." _


----------



## NoiseMarine

Rotten lips smiling Asmodius said "Unfortunately Iron Warrior i cannot strap myself in...... heheh seems ill just have to hold on i dont intend to die in space......" "Actuallt i dont intend to die at all" He said with a gurgling laugh.


----------



## Fenrakk101

Hearing the warning, Fenrakk stabbed his power sword deep into the ruined engine. There was already a breach in the engine room, so he didn't worry about cutting out the side of the ship. 'I hate space,' he mumbled.


----------



## thomas2

"Your last idea of rough barely disturbed me. I expect this to be the same. Don't get us all killed _Iron Warrior_."

Grackus gripped tighter to the rail, and dug his boots back into the floor.

"Oh and I wonder why no-one checked on the Nurgle filth. For all we know he's already sabotaged us."


----------



## bloodthrister

''*You're within range. Hang on to everything you've got. You have to make a lot of evasive manouvres!*'' Rang through the thunderhawk's speakers. ''_Looks like you guys owe me one. NOW HANG ON!_'' Rico said. A whole series of barrelrolls and sharp turns. But at the eighth turn Rico could hear a loud bang. 'Somebody must have fallen on the ground. Hope he's dead'. He thought.

A quick look at the radar screen showed only 2 of the 7 gunships were still chasing the Chaos Thunderhawk. both gunships were flying next to the thunderhawk. All the turrets were aimed towards the thunderhawk, but then one of the gunship simply split in 2 pieces... ''_Experimental weapons..._'' Rico explained, seeing the younglings surprised face. ''_We're almost there._'' Then the remaining Gunship opened fire on the side. It was quickly destroyed, but it did manage to shoot one little hole in the wall.


OOC: So, how are you guys going to solve the hole in the wall (it's about an inch in diameter)
and if somebody'd like to take the honour of falling on the ground it'd be great too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkreever

Kato quickly recovered as the look of surprise managed to show itself on his face. _"Of course, leave it to an Iron Warrior to change the weapons with something like that; leave us defenseless against hordes of enemies worthy of death by gunfire..."_ He was going to go on, but something felt off; the entire ship had suddenly dropped in temperature and a sound picked up in his enhanced hearing. _"Something is amiss Iron Warrior; it seems the enemy ships did more damage then shooting the engines. We are venting"_ The renegade rasped before getting out of the co-pilots seat and heading towards the others, putting his helmet back on and tasting recycled air. He knew the others would hear the sound and temperature drop and figure out what had happened. If the damage to the ship that was having them vent was to big, they would not survive planetfall, but if it were to small they might not be able to find it and then they still probably wouldn't survive.

(At least this will help us to keep things going.)


----------



## thomas2

"Anyone got any idea how to seal that hole up? Some of us don't have the luxury of a helmet." said Grackus, standing up and observing the hole.

Breaking off a piece of wax from a seal Grackus held it up to the group.

"If anyone's got something to melt this I could easily restrict the air loss. We'd all die if that had to suffer a atmospheric drop, of course, but it'll buy us time to go for repairs and make a better solution."


----------



## Fenrakk101

Fenrakk walked into the room. His helmet's visor was cracked-apparently he had fallen. He heard the Terror Marine raise some wax and asked for someone to melt it.
First, Fenrakk decided to take his Plague Knife from the cockpit's frame (he had forgotten to take it.) Then he went to the Marine and squished the wax. Nurgle's plagues ripped through it, easily melting it. 'Enjoy...' he hissed.


----------



## thomas2

"Nice to see the warriors of Nurgle actually having a purpose. That makes a change." said Grackus, inserting the wax into the hole with one hand, his other on his chainswords hilt. The wax formed up in the hole, a tough crusty layer of Nurgalite diseases and decay hardening the surface.

As an afterthought Grackus wiped the fingers of his gauntlet across the thunderhawks wall, clearing them of the plagues remains.


----------



## darkreever

Stepping out of the pilot section of the transport and jumping down to the troop section, Kato saw one of the others plugging up the rent in the ship with what appeared to be wax. _"Thats not going to hold it for very long; vacuum is a lot stronger than wax. We have to seal up the entire section around the breach."_ He said, for what little he knew of flying a ship, Kato did know about hull breaches to a better extent.


----------



## NoiseMarine

"Heheh you want to seal the whole section then eh?" Asmodius gurgled, "I might just have the thing...." using his powers of plague sorcery Asmodius began to conjure a gelatious goo like substance in advanced forms of decay, and began to spread it throughout the section where the breech had ocurred, wheezing with exertion he replied... "It is done i had to use more strength than it would take to usually form it i had to make it strong enough to hold a titan to the earth...." he said with a little exageration.


----------



## bloodthrister

The wax just managed to hold long enough for the barrier to arise. It smelled horrible and it looked like dried up vomit. A few minutes later the Thunderhawk arrives at the Iron Punch. Before you can even get out the servitors and technicians start to work on the thing. You get out of the Thunderhawk and look around. Only servitors and some technicians... But at the end of the room you see a marine, clad in Iron Warriors style armour and he's about a head taller than a average Chaos marine. ''*Greetings*'' he spoke... ''*Rico, I'd like a full report since I dont trust these... believers...*'' He spoke, referring to the god-worshippers. 

OOC: well, what are you guys going to do now? (why not introduce yourself ) Rico'll get back within the next update so dont wait for him


----------



## NoiseMarine

"Heheh and who may you be?" Asmodius said to the Iron Warrior before he could even answer Asmodius replied " I am Gabriel Asmodius of the Glorious Death guard legion!!!" he replied with a gurgling roar "Servant of Mortarion and most of all the great Grandfather Nurgle. Now explain yourself newcomer before i pull it out of you......"


----------



## bloodthrister

''*My name is Vindaries... Commander of the Iron Punch. Now if you'll excuse me, I have work to do. Rico... get over here. And make sure you punch that pussbag once I've told you the new plans...*'' Vindaries said.


----------



## thomas2

"Who we've been led by isn't even the commander of this, ahem, craft? Oh, and by referring to us as 'believers' I trust you mean the ones devoted to a single god, or do you and your friend not belong in that category?" Grackus said, annoyed by the secret change of plans and the lack of trust.


----------



## darkreever

_"He's a spineless Iron Warrior, of course he thinks he belongs to no god. Their legion is no better than the weakling lapdogs."_ Kato said, the Iron Warrior's had proven to be anything but coordinated up to this point in his eyes. A contingent of astartes craft meant a cruiser or two, or something larger, and it had been missed.


----------



## Priad

Seeing the Iron Warrior Iskavan says"Greeting i am Iskavan Eterna of the Word Bearers Legion"


----------



## NoiseMarine

"Heheh i have fought side by side with the Iron Warriors during the Heresy my trust in their competence has been shaken by this sham... I want to know what the hell is going on!" "In my parent legion i hold more sway than any of you combined and would like to know why the hell you are commanding me!!!!!!!! Explain this now before i put a bolt round through your thick skull you incompetent dog!!!!!!!..." "Bastards i dont even know the names of my companions....."

OOC: thought some1 had to ask names so i had to fit it in there somehow k:


----------



## bloodthrister

OOC: lol you're not that trusting us, are you? 

''*Yes, I am the commander of this ship and in case you'd like to put a bolt in my head, feel free to try. But first look around. This entire ship is Iron Warrior territory. Dont even think you could access our data, since you dont think the same way we do.*'' Vindaries said. ''*And yes, with 'believers' I refer to those who gave their body to one of those gods. We think it's better to stay with yourself and remove mutating parts. That way it won't infect your brain that easily... And no, we dont pick a god, we fight on our own strength. And I dont like your tune. The reason I didn't go is because you are all picked randomly. And I just cant be missed within this ship... Now I'll go, otherwise you'll grow old with all the time I have to waste on questions you guys wouldn't understand anyway/*'' Vindaries said and he turned around and left the room. Rico followed him... 

''_Sir, I dont think your speach made us more popular with those morons. They dont know what we know..._'' Rico said against the commander.
''*True, but they'll have to find that out by themselves. Ill get you guys an escort towards the planet's surface. After that you're on your own. And don't dare to fail us! Now, tell me what happened...*''


----------



## NoiseMarine

"Stupid bastards..." Asmodius muttered under his breath. "If Nurgle himself didnt send me i would slay those two fools and walk through their so called warriors like grass." Asmodius scowled and hawked up acidic bile rapidly deteriorating the ground around it...


----------



## thomas2

After the Iron Warriors had left Grackus expressed his views.

"I wonder what he means by thinking differently. From what we've seen so far I would guess less intelligently or more cowardly. Because he actively invited us to kill him I'm thinking it's the first."

Making a few basic checks on his equipment Grackus then turned to the others.

"It looks like we might be here a while. Anyone interested in exploring the ship? Oh if anyone else fancies volunteering their names it may make things a little more easy."


----------



## NoiseMarine

OOC: can i kill Vindaries? :biggrin:

"Heheh very well then i am Gabriel Asmodius, plague sorceror, loyal servant of Nurgle, and son of Mortarion, that fool Vindaries is inviting death to visit upon him very soon" Asmodius snarled as he stalked toward the Iron Punch "Heheh comrades, lets explore shall we?"


----------



## darkreever

_"I will share my name with you, but not before you share first."_ Kato said, a snarl hot on his lips at the thought of spending more time on the ship of a legion of weaklings; though his helmet would do more than a good enough job of hiding that. He had no intention of wondering around here, lest it were to bring death upon the crew.


----------



## thomas2

"I have already told you my name, back at the first meeting. As you appear to have forgotten my name is Grackus, though many know me as 'The Lost'." Grackus said, already thinking of what to do in exploring the ship.


----------



## darkreever

Ignoring the exaggeration about everyone knowing the other title, Kato stared at the marine through his helmet. It made little sense to draw in people from wholly different area's of the galaxy, so if you were infamous enough then others would know of you.

"I am Kato, and I know my brother Blood Disciples have never heard of you." He said, anger once again building up inside his chest at the thought of of his brother renegades and the revenge he would enact on some of them.


----------



## thomas2

"I wouldn't expect you too. I haven't been anything of a major power since I left Khorne. Of course then I gained some of the normal Khorne nicknames, that I'm sure hundreds of others have had the same. You spoke like you expected to know of my name.I have little fame outside of the renegades and loyalists of my old chapter, and even then it's mostly among cultists." Grackus knew that this was one of the more violent marines, and not a good enemy, but he wanted to clear that up none the less.


----------



## Fenrakk101

'I am Fenrkk, Nurgle's prodigy,' Fenrakk said. 'Asmodius, Nurgle himself is going to explode from the tension in this room. I say we have some fun...'

OOC: Can I blow up something important on the ship? :biggrin:


----------



## bloodthrister

Everyone told their names and introduced themselves. Rico got back from the meeting with Vindaries. And the team was back together. Now they had to get separated in 2 different groups. Their appearance in front of the Gunships had alerted the planet and entire armies were on foot. So now they had to split up, so they could strike from two sides or create a crossfire to thin out the enemy's ranks (of course if you think some other thing's better feel free to tell :biggrin: ) Two small 4-man carriers were ready to transport the two different teams. To prevent they had to return again because of heavy fire both of the carriers were accompanied by 2 Chaos Hell Blades. 

OOC: So now, just make some teams


----------



## NoiseMarine

"Heheh Fenrakk come with me, Iskavan you too who ever else would care to join us please say so id enjoy the company" Asmodius replied


----------



## darkreever

Rage played across Kato's face; lapdog astartes were here and still these Iron Warrior scum went after weakling prizes. There would be glory to the gods, that was certain, but this legion cared nothing for a good fight to test ones strength and make certain that he is the better.

_"Legion scum, you lot can all travel and die together."_ He spat out, the fires in his body aching to be released in bloody combat rather than standing around here doing nothing.

(Basically, Kato will go to the transport that has fewer legion marines.)


----------



## bloodthrister

''_I'll join you, Asmodius._'' Rico said.
''*Ill tell you why when were ready to take off...*'' Rico voxed to Asmodius on a private channel after that.

''_We'll take that transport_'' Rico said urgently. And he already began getting in. He didn't want to wait for the others. They needed to go and quick. ''_C'mon go! It's time to kick some imperial ass!_'' he said, while getting ready for take off. ''*Oh yeah, before I forget, young one... If I were you I wouldn't cut those chairs to pieces. They're electronically charged, so if you get in contact with the inside your chair will become an electrical chair. And trust me you're not going to like that...*'' Rico voxed to Kato.


----------



## darkreever

_"My power armour and faith in the gods is enough protection against your weakling threats Iron Warrior."_ Kato voxed back while heading into the opposite transport. Power armour was non reactive, it would take something like witch-craft to force the flow of electrocity into it.


----------



## bloodthrister

"*My power armour and faith in the gods is enough protection against your weakling threats Iron Warrior.*" Kato voxed back. 
''*Sure, care to find out? Dont forget those seats are designed to prevent traitors from stealing such a ship. We've designed a system that does go through power armour. Even a terminator feels this shock. Though not as much as you'd do. But sure give it a try. I like my renegades baked through and through.*'' Rico voxed back. The moron. Did that little renegade really think his power armour'd be able to withstand the Iron Warrior's technology? The moron. ''*Maybe you should ask the goons around you to replace the chair for you, so you'll fit in properly... But that'll cost you time. Time you don't have, since we're about to leave.*'' Rico voxed to Kato.


----------



## darkreever

From within his helmet, Kato rolled his eyes; these legion scum had spent so much time in the eye that they were magically able to come up with an answer for all their menial problems while they proved incompetent at solving the bigger ones. _"Hide behind your cowardly tricks, traps, and weakness Iron Warrior; all you seem capable of doing is proving your own incompetence. You make for a poor reflection of your legion, if they are any better that is."_ He voxed before cutting the channel with Rico and entering the transport. Swearing to himself that by the end of this, he would cause the plague gods follower to fall and take the head of Rico for the gods before returning to his own.

(I hope you don't take offense to some of the stuff I have Kato say; he's supposed to be one of the last Blood Disciples to fall in line with Khorne, so he is becoming easier to anger when he sees weakness in almost all ways.)


----------



## thomas2

"It looks like I'll be with you Kato. Still it is good to be away from those festering husks of Nurgle, and the incompetent Iron Warrior." mentioned Grackus as he entered into the transport.

"Though their particular choosing of who to go in each transport seems like a conspiracy to me..." mused Grackus to himself.


----------



## NoiseMarine

"Heh, so Ironfist why exactly do you wish to travel with us? Is it the fact that we are all legionairres?"" Asmodius voxed on a private channel. " Asmodius said. "Heheh so lets get this going I wish to spill loyalist blood" Asmodius said with a gurgling laugh on the open channel


----------



## Priad

"I agree with Asmodius lets spill loyalist blood!"said Iskavan"For Lorgar!"


----------



## darkreever

_"They are weak Grackus, all of the legions are weak; and it is the weak that flock together to conspire like cowards."_ Kato told Grackus while trying to sit down, hunched forward would have to do unless he wanted to call the Iron Warriors bluff, and while the marine had much incompetence to make up for he had little to lie about when it came to his legions machines.


----------



## thomas2

Grackus was somewhat worried Kato underestimated the legions, and if they went to fighting Grackus knew he should remain neutral, unless the numbers were close to even. The foolish raptor had based his opinions on only a single type of legion marine, and there were more than that. His views were right for the overconfident Legionnaires who wasted the 10,000 years, growing a false view of legion superiority and letting their skills slip. But there were other types, ones who devoted themselves to combat and the Gods, becoming more powerful than any renegade had yet reached.

Sitting down Grackus considered the others purpose. Betrayal was not out of the question, and only a single member of this group had failed to upset the Iron Warrior. Preparing for the coming battle, likely against the challenge of Loyalists, Grackus finished a intensive weapon check, and sat back readying himself for the journey.


----------



## Fenrakk101

Fenrakk was, for the first time, satisfied. He found a seat in the corner where the only person he need sit next to was Asmodius. The way he saw it, only Nurgle was a true god of Chaos. He gifted his servants well snd genorously, and they then killed more and more and got more gifts of pestilence. 'Thank the Grandfather we split up,' he said to Asmodius. 'I wouldn't want SIX Chaos warriors up my arse about the superiority of their gods.'

OOC: My dragons grew up! Hooray! :yahoo: Now for the next batch...


----------



## NoiseMarine

"Heheh I most definetely agree those whelps dont deserve to be in the presence of the servants of the most illustrious grandfather, heh we will likely be their deaths also..." Asmodius said with a grin to Fenrakk.


----------



## Fenrakk101

Fenrakk chuckled. 'I was expecting a few... accidents... planetside, if you know what I mean,' Fenrakk said. Since the moment he had seen Grackus when voxing him from the Warhorse, he had the plan in mind. He'd find SOMETHING to do that he could kill them. He was glad that there was another Plague Marine on the ship, even if he was really higher in rank, or as high. He hadn't gotten the time to ask.
Using what room he had in the cramped compartment, Fenrakk made sure he had all of his equipment. His helmet was full of pus and rust where he had fallen onboard the ship - he hadn't requested a new one yet. His Power Sword was covered in ice fragments where he had stabbed it into the ruined engine to hold him upright, a plan that hadn't succeeded. His Plague Knife was in good shape, even after stabbing it through the doorframe of the Thunderhawk's cockpit. His Plasma Pistol and Boltgun were in the best shape, having not been used yet.


----------



## darkreever

Anger building up inside, Kato slammed an armoured fist into the bulkhead behind him. Why were the others taking so long, were they afraid of fighting? Opening a line to the Iron Warrior Rico, he couldn't help but let a little of his anger spill out with his words. _"Do we plan to wait forever Iron Warrior or will we ever descend on this world! If there be cowards that choose not to get in the transports then let us leave them!"_


----------



## bloodthrister

''_I'd like to be with you, since I know things only the legions should know about. I've kept it with me and I dont want to let the renegades know it... yet..._'' I'll tell you when we've separated.

Rico looked toward the other carrier and saw how Kato was sitting inside his chair. It made Rico laugh a little...

The launched launched towards the planet. Their escorts flying closely behind them. The entire flight was without any trouble. The group split up like they were supposed to and both groups got some information about their targets.

*Info renegade team:
You have to destroy a weapon factory. It's guarded by guardsmen and you arrive from the east side. There is a small mine factory underground, so possible mines... estimated amount of guards: 30... It's a pretty deserted factory but reinforcements are already coming. So hurry... After the destruction you have to move towards the northwest. You'll encounter a small bunker on the way. No further information available about it...*

Info Legion team:
You have to destray a medium sized tank factory. There has been a lot of activity since the gunships messaged the planet. It's a mix of Space Marines and Guardsmen, since it's a pretty important factory... Estimated amount of guards: 25, Space marines: 5. There are no reinforcements coming and there isnt a mine factory nearby, so probably no mines. Once the target is destroyed you have to go towards the southeast.

And then... There was planetfall...


OOC: lets get into action :biggrin:
For now legion updates'll be Underlined and the updates for the renegades'll be *Bold*


----------



## Priad

"Greetings to my fellow squad members"noding to the two"We shall be a unstoppable force,unlike those renegades.""For Lorgar and the warmaster"


----------



## NoiseMarine

"Heheh Fenrakk my brother... may I ask you something? What is your rank within the legion, from what you have shown so far i believe you to a captain atleast... I was the head librarian before the Great Heresy, and now I am Mortarion's most trusted sorceror, where do you stand with our lord? I see the favor of the Great Grandfather in you my Brother..."


----------



## darkreever

As soon as the transport touched ground, Kato was up and moving to the ramp so that he could take lives in the name of the gods. Not waiting for Grackus or anyone else that might have been with them, Kato leapt out the moment there was enough space, using his jump pack to push him further forward and higher for a better view.

What he saw was a factory, of what he could care less, and from the looks of things this place could have showed more life. Hitting the ground in a crouch, the raptor thought he saw movement out of the corner of his eye and unholstered his pistol before standing up and stacking in that direction; superhuman senses helping to make sure he was not walking into a trap.

If there were just normal men and women here, then he would be able to get them before they had a chance to attack him; but if this was a factory, then it was mechanicum and they had surprises all their own.

(What do you mean by mine factory? Like produces landmines? You would still need people or a mine layer to deploy them if thats the case.)


----------



## Fenrakk101

OOC: Please click my two-colored egg its going to die in two days if it doesn't hatch!

'I am a plague Champion,' Fenrakk said. 'I could go higher, but the Grandfather does not wish too much of his servants. Before the noble Heresy, I was a sergeant. Funny, how I still lead the same squad and same men 10,000 years later.' He said no more, already having said more than was necessary. It was something only Asmodius would know, since Fenrakk only trusted aother servanty of the Grandfather with this information.


----------



## thomas2

Drawing out his bolter from it's place on his back Grackus stormed off as the second out.

Seeing Kato jump into the air meant Grackus realised there would be no place for stealth. This would be all out combat.

Dropping to one knee he careful prepared his bolter, scanning the area. Smells of industry tainted the air, _but not as powerfully as we will end up doing..._ He heard a faint noise, beyond normal human hearing. Turning to face it he still saw nothing, and relaxed slightly.

"Are you prepared to tell me what you saw, or would you rather keep the information to yourself?" Grackus said to Kato.


----------



## darkreever

_"If I had gotten more than a motion then it would not be alive Grackus."_ He voxed back to the other renegade while moving towards a hab unit. What he had seen blended in with the area, enough to camoflauge from a normal man but not astartes. That meant that whatever he had seen probably was a guard of some kind.

As he neared the unit, he used his pack to get him on top of it, and what he saw made him snarl from within his helmet. It had indeed been a guard that he had seen move, and he had run to another as both were waiting for him to round the corner. 

In the moment it had taken him to jump up and spot the two men, he had grabbed hold of one of his chainswords with his other hand and pulled the trigger twice with his pistol, putting two holes in one man's chest before both he and Kato hit the ground. Before the marine could press down on the rune to activate his chainsword, the second man aimed his rifle and fired, putting a full powered las shot right into his shoulder guard and forcing him to take a step back in order to maintain balance; the blood and paint on his armour blistering off by the energy round.

Lasguns were not the most powerful standard weapons the corpse-gods lapdogs possessed, but put enough energy into a shot and it could do some damage. Not giving the man time to shoot again, Kato jumped forward and bashed the pommel of his blade into his skull with a crunch.

_"There are guards here Grackus, thats what I saw."_ He again voxed to the other renegade. Killing the two had taken moments, probably not even ten or fifteen seconds at worst; if there were others did they really think they would stand a chance by hiding in wait?

(I wonder which of us will be able to claim more of these thirty.)


----------



## bloodthrister

Rico got out of the transport and looked around. There was one factory pretty close and another building like thingy he couldn't see clearly because of the distance. ''_That's our goal. We'd better approach stealthly. And attack by surprise._'' Once everyone got out of the transport Rico touched a rune and the transport cloaked itself. ''_Just in case we have to get off the planet..._'' He explained.

He started to move towards the factory without waiting for the others. There was barely any cover. Just a few rocks and a single tree.

*Some guards heard Kato's fire. They contacted the others and Kato could hear a faint sound... He did recognise it, yet he couldn't tell what it was. But the source of the sound soon became visable: Grenades and lots of them were thrown towards Kato.*


----------



## darkreever

Another snarl forced its way from Kato's face, the cowards would try and kill him with their grenades rather than face him. He would see to it that their folly would cost them. Jumping forward, his pack brought him higher again, well away from the grenades before they detonated and sent shrapnel everywhere.

Touching down on the ground, he didn't stop to look around for he had already gotten a good enough look at his next target. Firing his pistol to force several guards down, the renegade tackled the nearest man into a wall, cracking his ribs and bursting organs, before turning around to seeing how many others were here.

(I'll let you decide how many there are Bloodthirster.)


----------



## thomas2

Running up to where the other renegade had jump packed over to Grackus just caught him finishing off the second guardsman.

"It is a shame about the guard. I feel like a challenge, not a slaughter."

Seeing the foolish grenade attack of the guardsman Grackus moved further forwards, but still choosing not to fire. A single guardsman saw this new arrival, and decided he wanted to kill them. The las shot passed harmlessly over Grackuses head, the guardsman having made it obvious where he aim.

Pumping back a bolt shell the bolter kicked slightly in his grasp, the shot flying true into the guardsman, detonating when fully inside.

"Looks like the Legionnaires are taking the Loyalists all for themselves and leaving us without worthy foes."


----------



## NoiseMarine

Asmodius started emerged from the transport and began to aproach the factory as stealthily as he could. He said through a private vox channel "Heh so Iron Warrior why did you pick us to travel with? Is it because we are all legionairres? Do we conspire against the foolish renegades?" Asmodius said

OOC: Is Varkill in our group too? im guessing so


----------



## darkreever

Pressing the rune down on his chainsword, the weapon whirred to life and he was on another guard just as he got a shot off with his lasgun. Needle-like pain blossomed in his abdomen where the shot had hit him, but Kato ignored it to run his chainsword into the man's body, teeth chewing through flesh and bone with ease as it was ripped out the guards side in a shower of blood.

_"They try and deny the gods favour on us Grackus, let us bring glory to the gods and let them judge."_ He answered back, the anger in his chest flaring at the thought of the likes of the Death Guard and Iron Warrior stealing true fights that they were not deserving of.


----------



## bloodthrister

''*The reason I wanted to join you guys is because I know a lot more about this planet than any other of you... I grew up on this planet when I was still young and before I was discovered by my legion. And I am the one who's going to kill the most important person of this planet... And I just think legions work better together than legions and a renegade mix.*'' Rico voxed back. 
*There now were 23 guards left. Everybody knew you were landed and suddenly the renegade team was under heavy fire. Everybody had left the transport now. Just a few seconds after Matheus (OOC: that's luthor harkon, but he hasn't posted yet if I remember correct)got out of the transport it got shot in the engine and blew up. Draco flew towards the factory and crashed straight into Kato. They both flew on for a few meters and ended up on the side of the factory wall. (The side, if you consider the side facing the transport the front) Kato first came up and looked around. Draco was knocked out and was lying at Kato's feet. When Kato looked up he looked straight into the barrel of a bolter... A Space marine was standing in front of him. He was clad in grey and black power armour. And he looked big. Even for an Astartes...
Kato could hear another big Astartes move behind him. And suddenly he felt a bang on his head and fainted... *

The legions arrived at the factory. They hadn't been spotted yet, but they could hear multiple voices nearby. ''_So the info we've heard is that we have both astartes as guards. I say we first take out the Astartes. Once they're dead the guards'll shit their pants for sure. Please dont spare any if you can kill them. It's time we show those renegade scum what we're worth. Iron Within, Iron Without!'' Rico said and he started to look for space marines. __

OOC: srry dark, but otherwise you'll end up killing them all  and it's up to the other two to find out you're missing (just note that you won't notice that right away. Maybe they're just fighting on the side, so don't say things like: ... goes towards the side of the building right away or something k: )_


----------



## NoiseMarine

"Heheh, I think i see one" Asmodius voxed to the squad as he moved out. "You see the one in the grey and black armour over there? Hes surrounded by guards... You see him? I say we open fire." Asmodius didnt even wait for a reply as he began to cast a spell. The guard began to start throwing up and the marines armour begin to rust and block up making it difficult for him to move, as Asmodius's Combi shredded him in a hail of fire. He then drew out his scythe and charged the guard...


----------



## darkreever

Pain filled the back of his head as something hit him from behind, strong enough to make the darkness engulf him; probably damaged his helmet as well then..

(No problem Bloodthirster, though that was a bit lucky/unlucky that Mattheus actually managed to fly into Kato. No posting for me for a little while I guess. Though haven't we renegades only killed five guards and not seven, or did those grenaes accidently finish off two for us?)


----------



## Fenrakk101

Fenrakk saw the opening and jumped into the midst of the guards. Unfortunately, he hadn't seen the other Astartes. He was hit by a hail of bullets - luckily, none of them peirced his armor. He pulled out his Plague Knife and threw it like a dagger, piercing the Marines's armour. He pulled out his power sword and cut down the guardsman he could. The rest went into the facility and sealed the blast doors.

OOC: can I do that?

Fenrakk ran to the terminal and began pressing buttons rapidly. I can get these doors opened silently, so they won't know we're in, but it'll take a few minutes...


----------



## bloodthrister

OOC: @darkreever: guess I've made a miscount then. Or I've read a post twice or something  Ill edit it  thnx for telling. And you can still post since here is another update:

IC:
*Kato and Draco were dragged by the guardsmen. The marines had just vanished. They were nowhere to be found. Kato got locked up in a small room. The Guards removed his weapons and chained Kato's hands and feet with special forged chains. Even a powerfist couldn't crush them. His legs were stretched as much as possible, so he couldn't bang his feet against eachother to try and break out. They also removed his helmet so he couldn't contact the others. Then he woke up...

Draco was in the room next to him. He practically got the same treatment, but a guard, who clearly hated Chaos more than his fellow guards stabbed a knife through Draco's Left knee. He still hadn't woken up...*

Asmodius casted a spell, but it was just a decoy. The guards ran away, but when he arrived at the death Astartes he could see the man was too small and was wearing some Carapace like plates, designed to look like Space Marine powerarmour. the rest of the legionnaires ran after Asmodius. He was trying to get in through the terminal... ''_I'll handle this._'' Rico said, while he banged on the door with his power fist. The door didn't break right away, but the damage on the door showed it was a pretty tough door. But the weak point had already been found. Some of the hinge were already broken. ''_Be careful. The door will probably fall out on he next punch..._'' Rico warned them and he punched the door again. It slowly started to fall over and he quickly made a run for it. ''_After you..._'' Rico said sarcastically after that. 

So this is the situation: Kato and Matheus are kidnapped and are unable to do anything except curse at the guards (and things like that). Are the renegades going to look for them (and waste time to give the reinforcements some more time to get there?) or are you going to destroy the factory and hope they'll survive? 

OOC: I made the SM a decoy, since the marines were Sons of Anteus, which show themselves when the imperium is in need and then they just vanish (kinda like LOD). They're also known for their unnatural toughness, so I dont think you'd be able to kill him with a spell that easily 

The marines in there are all Ultramarines (a lot dont like the smurfs so why not shoot them?) I kinda forgot to mention it


----------



## thomas2

Grackus blasted his way through three more guardsman, bolt shells bursting them open in spurts of gore. Something happened to their transport, and one of the renegades slow to get off hit Kato, sending him out of sign.

Opening up vox communication Grackus received nothing. He had no idea what could have stopped them talking back, for the foe was too weak to kill them or require so much attention. Bored of the single shots Grackus blew auto fire into a small group, half falling down dead and the rest appearing much more blood stained and much less confident. Las shots singed his armour, as he charged into melee.

Taking out his chainsaw one guardsman was instantly cut in two, the vicious blades not even pausing straight through. Grabbing the sword of a sergeant by the blade and yanking in out of his grasp, Grackus tested the puny weapons fit on his hand, the other smashing the warrior back.

Stepping forwards Grackus slashed upwards right in front of the guardsman face.

*1*

The guardsman touched his face, and found no injury.

*2*

"You got cocky you abomination against the Emperor! I shall be your end!"

*3*

The guardsman reached behind him to a plasma gun, whose bearer was swiftly slain earlier.
As he did this he noticed Grackus playing with a small ring on the tip of his sword. No, not a ring, a pin.

*4*

Looking down at his grenades the guardsman screamed. "No!"

*5*

*Boom*

Turning from the explosion Grackus began to wonder.

"Where have those two gone? It's not like Chaos marines to miss a fight..."


----------



## darkreever

(Fortunately for us, space marine vox beads are built into their ear and throat so that they can communicate over long range even without a helmet. The helmet just helps them do some more.)

As his vision swam back into focus, he noticed that the taste of recycled air no longer filled him. Realization dawned on him that he no longer had his helmet on and that he was chained at the wrists and legs. Looking around, he saw no one with him, or at least no one he could see.

He would not be able to get out of here on his own, or at least not now. _"Grackus, that weakling Iron Warrior was wrong, there are astartes here at this location. They have me held up somewhere in the facility and have made certain that not even we can break free on our own." _He voxed to the other renegade, having already decided that if Grackus did not kill everyone here before finding him, then he would make sure to remedy that and show them the error of leaving him alive.

(I know you don't want us to be able to do just that, but you'd need to rip out a marines vocal cords and ears or at least do enough damage to them.)


----------



## bloodthrister

OOC: yeah that's true, but do the IG know you've got those units in your throat?  

IC: Rico got inside the factory. All he could see were machines working. ''_Stay alert. There are Astartes around here. And I dont want to get killed by one of those pieces of dumb trash..._''

Rico moved towards one of the machines. It looked pretty modern, but he knew how to dismantle it: crush it with the Powerfist. The noise could easily be heard throughout the entire facility. ''*Now, seek cover. We'll have to make a crossfire. I'll be the bait. Just make sure you'll kill the astartes. Ill take the guards that do come through...''

Kato could hear a slight noice. Like somebody was banging on Iron... Very thick Iron. It was just twice and then it fell, but Kato could hear it for sure. A guard came in. ''I... I... h-heard you t-t-talk. Wh-who's h-here? A-another one?'' The guard said, clearly frightened. ''I-I'm sorry, b-but I have to tell t-the c-captain...'' The guard left and when he opened the door Kato could see Kato saw at least one other door he'd have to go through if he wanted to escape. The guard quickly ran off. A few seconds after the guard left Kato could hear another sound. it wasn't as loud as the previous noice, but it was clear things were beaten up... 

OOC: by this sound you could make up Kato is in an underground prison, which is between the facilities under attack  (just in case you guys'd like to go look for him  )*


----------



## Priad

Iskavan could see Fenrakk and approached him"How long untill we can get through those blast doors?"Using his vox"Asmodius do you need support,other wise regroup at my location"


----------



## darkreever

Seeing how frightened the guard had been gave Kato an idea that might allow him to escape and be able to cause trouble for the legion scum. The fire welling up in his body was aching to be released in glorious combat, but right now might require something more subtle.


----------



## bloodthrister

OOC:


Priad said:


> Iskavan could see Fenrakk and approached him"How long untill we can get through those blast doors?"Using his vox"Asmodius do you need support,other wise regroup at my location"


I'm srry but I dont get your post :no:


----------



## thomas2

Grackus heard the other renegades communication, and replied.

"Did that Iron Warrior want us to walk into a Astartes trap? At least we will have a decent fight..."

Grackus heard something over the other end, obviously his captors. He would resume the conversation later.

Drawing his chainsword Grackus smashed through the wall near where Kato had ended up earlier, careful for astartes. As he broke through he saw only a guardsman, whose las shot managed to hit Grackuses head. Ignoring the searing pain of the burn Grackus pulled his bolt pistol, and put a round between the eyes.

Finding an entrance Grackus opened up communication once more.

"If that guardsman finished 'interrogating' you now I'd like to say I'm in the compound, but I don't know where you are. If you can get out on your own I suppose I could distract them, but otherwise I'll need some help getting there if you hope to ever escape."


----------



## darkreever

_"I'm loathe to admit it, but at the moment escape is not possible for me on my own."_ Kato answered back. All he knew was that he may be underground the facility or just somewhere inside it. _"I'll see what I can do about getting myself out of here."_ He said as he thought he heard the sound of footsteps ringing in the distance. They didn't sound heavy enough to be astartes, but the gods had decided to test him like this so far, so you could never be to certain.


----------



## Fenrakk101

'A few more seconds...' Fenrakk said. The blast doors silently slid open. 'Got it,' He said. 'We'll sneak in and kill their leader'.


----------



## NoiseMarine

Fenrakk101 said:


> 'A few more seconds...' Fenrakk said. The blast doors silently slid open. 'Got it,' He said. 'We'll sneak in and kill their leader'.


OOC: Rico broke the door down with his powerfist 

Asmodius walked up too Rico silently. "Heheh you may not want me and Fenrakk around when the fire starts up, they may be able too smell us "Asmodius said with a grin. "Us too should split from the main group... After Asmodius said into a private vox channel in his gurgly voice "Fennrak, we are the great servants of the all powerful Nurgle, we'll spill the blood of the loyalists alone and do even more damage to these bastards, and maybe even kill a few renegades while we're at it, if you'll agree..." Asmodius said with a laugh, "Which I know you will..."

OOC: Fen your pretty tech savy for a deathguard..... :laugh:


----------



## bloodthrister

''_Fine, We'll take the Astartes, You guys take the guards._'' Rico said. 
He could already hear footsteps. And lots of them. ''_From what I can hear there's a lot of guards. I think the Astartes close the lines._'' Rico said. ''_Everyone get ready. _''

The imperials came in. About 10 of them. Behind them 3 Marines. And 1 up front. ''*Get Ready! NOW RUN!*'' Rico voxed. 

''*Alright. I'll count down from 3 to 1. On 1 open fire. We'll start to fire on the Astartes up front. He must be dead and then we'll take the other 3 down in CC.*'' Rico voxed. ''*3... 2... 1... NOW!'' was the message and Rico got up and opened fire on the first marine. A lot of his fire bounced off. He aimed for the soft armour. Those always were weaker than the bigger plates. The marine who got caught by surprise shocked and started to fire on Rico.

''You, go on! Ill take those down.'' The marine said, while he took out a chainsword and started to run towards Rico. The guards did as the marine said, but the marines stood their ground and opened fire on both chaos marines still in the room.

OOC: gl with the slaughter, ''baits'' *


----------



## NoiseMarine

"Heh I intend on killing all I can astartes as well as guard" Asmodius replied. They quickly killed the Astartes up front with concentrated bolter fire, He then charged into the guard and astartes swinging his scythe and decapitating three guards in one sweep and bowling the ones in his way over as his eyes locked onto the Astartes raising his bolter to fire a round into his face at point blank. 

The astartes moved like he was underwater, his armor rusting together as Asmodius's spell came into effect dropping his bolter Asmodius drew his plague knife and shoved it into the loyalists throat, headbutting him and burying his scythe into the astartes chest.

OOC: can i do that?


----------



## Priad

Running in to the enemy,Iskavan swings his power sword cutting a guard into two parts and slicing clean through another ones head.Still engaged with some imperials Iskavan was able to shoot at blindfire plasma burst at a marine,the plasma burned straight through the marines knee.


----------



## NoiseMarine

Asmodius turned around and laughed as he saw the marine behind him fall, his knee disentegrated by the plasma burst. He gave a quick nod to Priad giving him credit for the kill and cut the loyalists head off and tossed it Iskavan's way. Asmodius waded back into the combat to try and get to the last marine...

OOC: WOOT TEAMWORK!!!! :laugh:


----------



## bloodthrister

double post srry


----------



## bloodthrister

Rico saw how the other Astartes got killed that easily. ''_The last one's mine!_'' He screamed. He ran towards the Astartes. And grabbed the marines left arm with his servo arm. And punched the Space Marine's Torso with his Powerfist. The Space Marine flew through one of the machines inside that factory and he died when he crashed on one of the walls. Leaving a indentation in the wall.

After that he opened fire on the 3 guards in front of him. Shooting 2 torso's apart and the third's head simply disappeared in a shower of blood and gore.

OOC: NoiseMarine, Now you've killed about 2 marines and a shitload of guards. next battle try to keep the victims by your hand about the same as the others can (so if there are 2 players and 10 guards just kill 5  ) thanks in advance 


*Grackus broke through some walls and he quickly voxed with Kato. The signal was getting stronger, so he was getting closer. After a while he found Kato. But while trying to help Kato escape the door got locked from the outside. The guard who locked the door quickly ran away... *
The legions had managed to take out most of the imperials. But while Asmodius aimed to shoot at another guard he suddenly noticed his weapon falling towards the ground. Asmodius quickly looked around and found out the marine who walked up front was still alive and shot him with his bolter. Seeing there still was a marine living the guards suddenly fought with renewed strength.


----------



## Priad

Seeing that Asmodius was hit and being attacked by the imperials,Iskavan let out a battle cry"For Lorgar "yelled Iskavan.Leaping into the charging imperials chopping one straight through the face,with a quick back swing another imperial was down bleeding huge sums of blood.Seeing the there fellow guardsmen dead the other imperials froze.


----------



## thomas2

Grackus had managed to get through the compound without incident, the guardsman obviously expecting attacks from outside. Thankfully the vox strength indicator on his power armour still worked and finding Kato wasn't hard.

"These chains look tough, looks like I may have to 'relieve' the keys from the guard here."

Suddenly the door slammed on him.

"Damn it, we'll need a way through that door. But first lets see if I can get you out."

Looking over the room for a moment Grackus had an idea.

"Every chain has a weak link. Considering how powerful these are, I'm surprised these are in the servants of the False Emperors inventory, I think the wall may be a weak point. Perhaps a couple of bolt round could dislodge it."


----------



## Fenrakk101

OOC: sorry I thought Rico was in the other group
OOC: Yes that's how I often invision myself always hope to ber like that someday

'For Lorgar!' Iskavan cried.
Fenrakk shot down what was left of the guards and moved forward to slap Iskavan so hard, Nurgle himself would be unable to heal him. Then he stopped. They were allies, and even if they didn't respect eachother, or their patrons, they couldn't appear divided - that would be a disadvantage for them all. He stood back and let the others make the dicisions. He wasn't willing to follow any of them, but he knew they already had their minds made up and would not change them. Another idea would only further add to the chaos around them.


----------



## darkreever

_"Get on with it, there are worthy enemies to kill."_ Kato said to Grackus; the anger inside him was enough that once he was free he would probably be able to rip the shit door off without his armour. Forget with it, that thing would not last very long.


----------



## NoiseMarine

"Heheh your almost as resilient as me..." Asmodius snarled at the loyalist as he drew his plague knife and in the blink of an eye shoved it into the thin soft armour protecting the loyalists throat and headbutted him in the face... He then voxed "Heheh you were right Rico... these bastards are quite tough... make sure the ones you kill are dead for good before you walk away..."

OOC: If someone else was supposed to kill him sorry k:


----------



## bloodthrister

OOC: @NoiseMarine: He ended up in a crossfire, nobody knows who ''killed'' him the first time, since multiple shots were fired at him

IC:
''*I wouldn't be too sure about the shooter. And by the way, look at him... most Astartes'd be dead with fewer wounds than his...*'' Rico voxed back.

''_We have to push forward. according to the briefing there still are astartes around._'' Rico said

*Kato pulled on the chains as hard as he could, while Grackus fired some bolts on the wall. The wall weakened, but the wall was pretty tough. He kept firing until Kato's left arm finally came loose. It was shocking how strong that wall was... Grackus'd need about all the ammo he had to get Kato out of those other 3 chains. Grackus gave Kato one of his weapons (whichever one you think is best, Grackus). And started to try to crush through the door. Suddenly Kato said ''Wait, Grackus. Be silent'' Then the shock: the reinforcements had arrived!!!*

The legionnaires moved on. It was silent throughout the entire building. Too silent... Suddenly there was a T-section. (now just decide what we're going to do


----------



## thomas2

It had taken most of Grackus's bolter shells, but he managed to free the other renegade.

"I suppose you'll need a weapon until we are able to recover yours. You appear to favour combat, and in these enclosed spaces I cannot wield my chainsword to full potential."

Passing Kato the weapon he took his bolt pistol, still with plenty of ammo, in one hand and drew out a combat knife, a weapon which would be a sword to normal humans, to wield in the other hand.

"Seeing as it's you who was locked up by them I wouldn't mind if you go first first to crush these warriors of the false Emperor."


----------



## NoiseMarine

"Heh so Fenrak I guess its time eh? lets go kill some loyalist scum" Asmodius said as he started down the left tunnel.

OOC: I know he was "killed" in the crossfire, I meant that as collected advice... It was not aimed at any one specific character


----------



## Priad

Coming to the t-section Iskavan stopped"Ill take right ,decide who is taking the other parts"


----------



## darkreever

Both of his arms had been bound by one set of chains, so when one came loose so did the other. Before taking the chainsword, he used all his strength, increased by the burning rage within, and tore the chains free of their place on the wall as they held his legs.

Taking the chainsword, he pushed Grackus aside they both heard reinforcements arrive. A half snarl, half smile made its way across his face before he charged into the wall, horribly deforming it but not breaking it off. Thinking for a moment, he turned to the chains and took a length for himself and threw a length at Grackus. _"How these lapdogs found something this tough I do not care, but we can use it ourselves for the time being."

_Not waiting for a response, the raptor took a step forward and jumped towards the door, activating his pack to propel him as he slammed shoulder first into the door; ripping it out and crashing it into the adjacent wall with a boneshattering crunch and squelch. Something had been behind it, though whatever or whoever it had been, was little more than paste.


----------



## bloodthrister

''_I'll take the right one too._'' Rico said. He wanted to get to know more about the khornate he was with. The khornate had hardly said any word to him.

Rico checked his powerfist. It had a few scratches, but it still functioned properly. Then Rico walked into the path towards the right.

*Kato banged through the wall. In the next room he saw Draco hanging on the wall. Exactly the way he did, but Draco was still unconsious. Kato also noted the knife in Draco's leg. Below the pieces of wall, Kato broke through, he could see an imperial with some kind of weird fluid. It was glowing in a faint purple colour. 

The noise, created because the wall broke down alerted every living thing in the entire in the entire facility. Within a few seconds 10 guards were in front of the door. The door opened and they opened fire. But not at Kato or Grackus... But at Draco...*

The legionnaires split up. After some time in the halls it still was silent. Asmodius and Fenrakk ended up in a pretty big meeting room. When they were half way across the room the door behind them suddenly closed and a Space Marine with an escort of 5 guards showed up from the other side of the room. ''_Stop! Don't move! I want to negotiate!_'' The marine said. The marine threw away his weapon and put his hands where both Asmodius and Fenrakk could see them. ''_I mean it, please dont shoot! AND YOU ALSO DROP YOUR WEAPONS STUPID YOUNGLINGS!!!_'' he screamed to the guards. They did what the marine said.

Rico and Iskavaan could hear screams coming from a room nearby. ''_We'll smash through the wall to see what's going on... It's coming from... overthere._'' Rico said and he started to crush the walls until they ended up in the same meeting room as Fenrakk and Asmodius were.


----------



## darkreever

[I don't think most things in the 40k universe can respond as fast as your having them..]

Grabbing the man already in the room, Kato hoisted him off the ground by his neck, forcing him to drop the fluid before the raptor flung him at the guards outside. True to form, the fools fired at the first sign of movement, and thats when he acted.

Charging out from the room, he barreled into the group; slashing down with the chainsword Grackus had given him, lopping off one man's arm while grabbing a second with his free arm. His armoured gauntlet covered the entire guards face before he picked him up and rammed him into the wall, caving it in instantly.

Killing the one and leaving the other with a ruined stump of an arm had taken second, but some of these guards recovered faster than most. A pair of lasgun shots seared into his abdomen, not enough to cause any major pain but enough to blacken the armour. These men, they were not a truly worthy fight but they would be worth something to the gods.


----------



## NoiseMarine

"Heheh... what say you my friends do we negotiate? Or do we kill these fools where they stand?" Asmodius immediately began to conjure up a spell, the marine started as his armor began to rust and stick together in great clumps at the seals... "Heheh you have to expect caution... dont you we have no reason to trust you loyalist scum... I want you to kill the guardsmen then there will be some degree of trust between us... well me atleast, then you will have your movement back..." Asmodius said with gurgling laughter, the guardsmen also found the door sealing behind them... With yet another throaty laugh Asmodius said "Good luck escaping..."

OOC: hope this is alright


----------



## bloodthrister

OOC: @Fenrakk: don't forget the spells you're casting are exhausting you... Dont you think you'll reach you ''max'' soon? 
IC:

''_And how is he supposed to kill them if he isn't able to move..._'' Rico said. ''_I've got a better idea; we'll all kill one guard and we'll make the marine eat a piece of every one. The last remaining guard has to shoot himself. If they believe their foul Emperor protects them I'd say they don't mind that._'' Rico continued. It was a nasty plan. The humans'd probably not be able to pull the trigger. Simply because they were frightened. And afraid of death. ''*So, what do you guys say? Kill them in CC, but let one shoot himself first. Then we'll cut an organ out of our victim. And make the marine eat it...*'' Rico voxed.

OOC: dunno why this came up, but it sounds kinda khorny to me


----------



## thomas2

(OOC- sounds like some sort of rather sick Slaanesh ritual, Khorne would be more basic bloodshed.)

Grackus watched as Kato ripped though the guardsmen. His blood-lust temporarily satiated by the killing while Kato was prisoner he was happy to do less work.

One guardsman lunged at him with a bayonet, a heroic attack that would have disembowelled a normal man. Grackus merely grabbed the weapon before it connected, turned round, pulling the weapon from his grasp, and stabbed backwards with his knife. Another one went for him while he dealt with the first, a clumsy blow against his armour that barely stunned him. Smashing him with the pommel of his knife Grackus began to speak.

"So what shall we do with this rather useless other renegade? We don't want a dead weight, nor do we want a casualty. Oh, and those 'Space Marines' you talked about, I appears they've all ran off as though they never existed."


----------



## darkreever

Throwing the one armed man into a wall, Kato advanced on three other guards. Lunging towards the furthest one back and sidestepping him just as he got a shot off; rather than hit the renegade though, he ended up putting a full charge las blast in the face of one of the two guards that had just been ignored.

Gripping the chainsword in both hands, the raptor carved downward onto his head; cutting the man in two all the way down to the middle of the chest before activating the weapon and chewing its way through the rest of him. In another motion, he turned on the final man and ripped his lasgun out of his hands before running it stock first through his chest.

Raising the impaled man up to eye level, Kato was rewarded with the guard coughing up blood on his face before dropping the man to the ground and removing his head with the chainsword. These men were no challange even if they hit with the occasional blow, it simply would not be enough.

Turning to Grackus, he stalked forward to finish off whatever the other renegade did not kill. _"We leave him; there is still killing to be done in the name of the gods and our mission to be done."_


----------



## Fenrakk101

OOC: I'm not using any spells...

Fenrakk shouldered his boltgun. 'We need one alive,' he said. 'He could be a useful guide...'

OOC: and I didn't post why'd you assume I'd go left with Asmodius? (not that I wouldn't've, I just don't want you to make me do something I wouldn't do)


----------



## NoiseMarine

OOC: Its me whos casting not Fen... and theyr minor spells anyway, and remember hes a master but I'll try to keep down on it 

The marines armour began to loosen up as Asmodius dispelled his previous work (dispelling your own doesnt take any energy) "Heheh very well then kill them if you want to negotiate... if not you all die... very simple decision I hope..."


----------



## Fenrakk101

fenrakk stepped forward. 'Who is your leader?' he demanded. 'Where is he?'


----------



## Fenrakk101

OOC: NM in your sig whats WLD?
OOC: sry about my dubble-posting my internet is crappy it takes half an hour to load the edit page


----------



## bloodthrister

OOC:


thomas2 said:


> (OOC- sounds like some sort of rather sick Slaanesh ritual, Khorne would be more basic bloodshed.)


I know, but Rico knows it's tough for a human to do something like that. He just wants to kill them, so why not making them do something they probably won't do?

@Fenrakk: srry, I meant NoiseMarine.

And I assumed that you'd go along with NM, so I assumed you went left  (srry about it)

IC:

''_Fine, fine. Just shoot them Astartes. Leave one alive, though. NO WAIT!!!_'' Rico screamed. ''_Dont move!_'' he screamed to the Astartes. ''*If we give him his bolter back he could shoot us. If we just give him a minor dagger or something he wouldn't be that much of a threat if he decides to betray us, right?*'' he voxed to the CSMs. 

*Deciding to leave Draco behind you try to escape from the complex. You don't encounter any other humans, but you do hear some commotion somewhere around you. You don't know what it is and you can't hear what is being said. 

Are you going towards the commotions, or do something else? *

The marine was about to pick his weapon up, but didn't since Rico ordered him to stop. It was clear the marine didn't know what to do. He stood up again, still showing pride for his foul emperor.


----------



## NoiseMarine

Laughing Asmodius drew a foul dagger form his belt and tossed it to the astartes "Heheh lets see if you'll use this..."

OOC: Fenrakk The W,L,and D means wins, losses, and draws :biggrin: as you can see I havent lost a game (though it's only three but pretty big battles)


----------



## Fenrakk101

OOC: Oh duh... I lost count of my losses somewhere around 7 or 8, so I think I won't do that (especially with 1 win and no draws under my belt...
OOC: Bloodthirster your dragon's already grown up it can't die now

Fenrakk watched Asmodius toss a Plague Knife towards one of the Astartes. He pulled out his boltgun and voxed Asmodius. 'That knife will kill him by the time he's done, and we need one alive,' he said. 'Let's herd one towards a corner without touching the knife


----------



## Fenrakk101

Did this thread start dying again? It's been almost 2 weeks


----------



## NoiseMarine

OOC: i know like half the ppl quit and the ones who didnt stopped posting, we kinda need an update bloodthrister


----------



## thomas2

Grackus ran from the complex, leaving the foolish renegade who let himself be knocked out.

"It is a shame we couldn't find your weapons. This pocket knife is nothing to my chainsword."

Suddenly Grackus heard some sort of noise.

"Perhaps we should investigate it? Or do you want us to focus on the mission those legionnaires set us."


----------



## Fenrakk101

OOC: I agree. We need an update, like the way doctors use those static-things to bring the dead back to Earth


----------



## bloodthrister

OOC: I'm srry I'm having some family problems atm so it's hard to find the time to get on my pc.
this 'll be a short update, since I have to go within about 10 mins... *The Renegades started to move. Suddenly their voxes came to live. It was Draco. ''Where are y AAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!'' they heard him scream in pain and then everything went silent. now the renegade team only existed out of 2 more renegades...*

The legionnaires waited for the marine to kill the others. His hand was already rotting like hell and the nurglish smell started to fill the entire room. He killed 4 guards, leaving the last one alive, like he was supposed to. ''I've done like you asked. I hope you're willing to listen to me now.'' The marine dropped the plague knife and kicked it back to its owner. In such a way it couldnt be considered an attack.


----------



## darkreever

(thomas2, aren't we still in the midst of killing ten, now six, guards?)

Turning his attention to the man with a stump, Kato closed the gap between them and hefted him up as a human shield. Most of the others hesitated, except for two who tried firing through their own comrade. Hurling his shield at those two, the raptor used his pack to propel forward into the three who had not fired. It was all a handful of seconds, but if they steeled themselves then it would not matter who he used as a shield.

Sweeping low with the chainsword, Kato took the legs of one before grabbing the face of a second. An astartes was so much more than a normal man, that one could wrap their fist around a normal person's head with no problem. Ramming the head into a wall, Kato did not stop pushing until his armoured palm was flat against it.

Bloodlust did not fill him, though his eyes were glazed over red and a deal of his anger was gone from this killing; but there were still lapdogs to be offered to the gods, no..to the blood god, the only one who mattered in the end.

[I mean theres no point in not killing them right? We'd still be able to hear Draco over the link and can more easily find out what happened to him before departing for either our own goals or the mission.]


----------



## thomas2

(OOC not according to this: )


> Deciding to leave Draco behind you try to escape from the complex. You don't encounter any other humans, but you do hear some commotion somewhere around you. You don't know what it is and you can't hear what is being said.
> 
> Are you going towards the commotions, or do something else?


----------



## NoiseMarine

Stooping over to pick up his knife Asmodius gave a coarse laugh "Heheh so I guess your plan doesnt involve your hand then? Heh spit it out worm I'll listen..."


----------



## Fenrakk101

OOC: BT u gotta lose the dragon

Fenrakk looked towards the one survivor, or the only one that would survive. "get over here,' he demanded. 'We have a lot to talk about.'


----------



## Priad

Iskavan regroups with the members and watchs the survivor.


----------



## Fenrakk101

This thread is dying again, isn't it?


----------



## Fenrakk101

Yup it's dying.

Goodbye, the Storm - I'll miss you


----------



## NoiseMarine

seems to be dead...


----------



## Fenrakk101

We'd need an update. Where's Bloodthirster? Did he get banned from his computer again? :biggrin:


----------

